# This is so wrong and taking the P$$$



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am suffering from shock and anger,there is a couple who live near me never worked in there life have 8 kids and another on the way the Council has knocked 2 house into one for them,I have just been over to our local Tesco and they have come in and brought 30 scratch cards and a box of beer,the lad behind the counter said they do the same every Thursday,they stood outside by the bin scratching the cards like a pair of loonies:incazzato:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats the council for you....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's why I agree with the idea that benefits should be on a card so they can only buy certain things like food ect. *NOT* on gigs or booze why should we pay for them to have to have a easy life.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't afford a scratchcard.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I stopped doing the lottery because I was putting money in and never winning, so I've decided to pay the same amount of money into a scottish friendly savings account so I know I've got money in the future even if it builds up slowly. They could be saving money that they spend on alcohol and scratch cards for a holiday or something that could benefit the whole family.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Makes my blood boil


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It makes me so angry reading things like this. Benefits are supposed to be there to help people in need. 30 scratch cards!!!! Unbelieveable


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And yet people were moaning their heads off when the suggestion was put forward for the introduction of a benefit credit card........

This is EXACTLY why they are needed!!!!! :incazzato:

If they are doing this EVERY week that is an average of £130 a month JUST on the lottery!!!! :yikes: I workd 40 bliddy hours a week and *I* can't afford to do that!!!!! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sadly these things go on all around us,some of them still moan and grown and think they are hard done by.While the rest of us struggle and juggle our money and can just about afford to pay the bills food and heating._


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How the hell can they justify spending £30 a week on scratchcards, that is just obscene.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I read the link on another thread about benefits being capped per house hold to £500 in april..bloody roll on i say! I hope thats including cb and ctc and housing benefit these production lines that like to be called mothers would soon shut down!

Its the same round here the post office is rammed very tuesday and thursday with people getting dole money out! 

My OH said the other day that all the lazy bastards round here that cant be arsed to get off their lazy backsides and work should be forced to litter pick for their benefits..considering its mainly their kids that drop the litter! 

It angers me when i see the family up the road who work on the side have at least £1100 a MONTH just in benefits because they have sooooooo many kids and they are driving round in a brand new car the works :mad

Eta Just worked it out how much benefits they would get per month based on the amount of kids they have and its...wait for it....£3273.20 so my gestimate was waaayyyy out! Shocking.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> How the hell can they justify spending £30 a week on scratchcards, that is just obscene.


Because they have it to spare. Just think about the bills the rest of us pay which they don't have to - rent, council tax, prescriptions, dental care etc.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

bring on food stamps!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I read the link on another thread about benefits being capped per house hold to £500 in april..bloody roll on i say! I hope thats including cb and ctc and housing benefit these production lines that like to be called mothers would soon shut down!
> 
> Its the same round here the post office is rammed very tuesday and thursday with people getting dole money out!
> 
> ...


Have you reported them? I reported someone who was claiming unemployment benefit but working as well, and nothing was done about it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Have you reported them? I reported someone who was claiming unemployment benefit but working as well, and nothing was done about it.


Loads of people have but they cant prosecute him because he says hes fixing cars for friends and they cant prove a thing!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Agree, this kind of thing is infuriating!

Especially while the sick and disabled are still being shafted 

I would support the idea of a welfare card, but I resent everyone being punished for the mistakes of the few, why should those who currently have little choice but to claim benefits and budget carefully be denied a few small pleasures because others are being so wasteful?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Muze said:


> Agree, this kind of thing is infuriating!
> 
> Especially while the sick and disabled are still being shafted
> 
> I would support the idea of a welfare card, but I resent everyone being punished for the mistakes of the few, why should those who currently have little choice but to claim benefits and budget carefully be denied a few small pleasures because others are being so wasteful?


Suppose they only had the cards for people who had never paid in a penny toward the system? That would let the honest folk keep their dignity and at the same time show up the scroungers. I rather like that idea.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oooh I like that idea. If someone is supposedly actively seeking employment they had say six months on cash benefits and then went over to some sort of card based system.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

havoc said:


> Oooh I like that idea. If someone is supposedly actively seeking employment they had say six months on cash benefits and then went over to some sort of card based system.


I would prefer to see the people who are genuine have 12 months grace period..i mean sometimes companies take quite a while to get in contact and arrange interviews etc and that would give them a little extra time.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am ignorant when it comes to benefits so if they have 8 kids and one on the way no jobs live in a council house how much do you think they would have a week and how would they pay there rent etc would it all come out of benefits?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I am ignorant when it comes to benefits so if they have 8 kids and one on the way no jobs live in a council house how much do you think they would have a week and how would they pay there rent etc would it all come out of benefits?


I don't know how much they would have in actual benefits, but at least £800 a week I should think. Their rent would be paid for on top of that with housing benefit, then they would have furniture grants for essential furnishings like carpets, curtains, three piece, beds, bedding etc. They would also get all their prescriptions paid for as well as dental and eye check ups.

I think compulsory sterilisation is in order, but some idiot would be screaming human rights.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't know how much they would have in actual benefits, but at least £800 a week I should think. Their rent would be paid for on top of that with housing benefit, then they would have furniture grants for essential furnishings like carpets, curtains, three piece, beds, bedding etc. They would also get all their prescriptions paid for as well as dental and eye check ups.
> 
> I think compulsory sterilisation is in order, but some idiot would be screaming human rights.


Makes me so mad theres me working my nuts off (if i had any)just to keep a roof over our head and bills paid:incazzato:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I am ignorant when it comes to benefits so if they have 8 kids and one on the way no jobs live in a council house how much do you think they would have a week and how would they pay there rent etc would it all come out of benefits?


I don't know but that's one of the problems with the benefit system. If you work you don't get a bigger house and bigger income when you have another child.

I think I read something a few months ago that a family on benefits with 2 or maybe 3 children would need to earn £35K to have the same level of income, inculding HB etc. I'm not sure of the figures but I do remember being quite shocked by it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I am ignorant when it comes to benefits so if they have 8 kids and one on the way no jobs live in a council house how much do you think they would have a week and how would they pay there rent etc would it all come out of benefits?


Yep all benefits..say in my area theres a woman with 9 kids on benefits everything would be as follows...

rent £100 weekly paid by benefits
council tax £25 weekly paid directly from benefits 
Child tax credits £50 each child so thats £450 weekly directly into the bank
Child benefit £129 weekly directly into an account 
Jsa £250 ish every 2 weeks into bank account


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

> Suppose they only had the cards for people who had never paid in a penny toward the system? That would let the honest folk keep their dignity and at the same time show up the scroungers. I rather like that idea.


Heading in the right direction but there are still exceptions.

Disability can hit you at any time in your life, before you are old enough to pay in, should people be penalised for this?

What about young carers who save the country millions caring for their parents? What happens when the parents die and this person who may never have worked (in the 'real' sense) now cannot find employment?

What about those who've studied for a long time, only to find there are no jobs?

These blanket rules always seem to penalise the most genuine because whilst those without shame, who are willing to milk the system, will continue to do so, whilst millions of 'honest, decent' people are pushed into a joyless existence.

JMHO


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Although not going to be popular for saying this I do feel a limit on benefits for children should be in place, say 3. I'd modify that to be pregnancies, can't help it if the third is twins.

With 8 children maybe instead of scratchcards they could buy contraceptives.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Muze said:


> Heading in the right direction but there are still exceptions.
> 
> Disability can hit you at any time in your life, before you are old enough to pay in, should people be penalised for this?
> 
> ...


People who have not paid into the system because of caring for someone will have it paid on their behalf. I know they can still get the full pension at aleast. Disabled people would not be under the same rules, but there has to be some way to separate the deserving from the undeserving surely.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Although not going to be popular for saying this I do feel a limit on benefits for children should be in place, say 3. I'd modify that to be pregnancies, can't help it if the third is twins.
> 
> With 8 children maybe instead of scratchcards they could buy contraceptives.


Think they would get them free


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Although not going to be popular for saying this I do feel a limit on benefits for children should be in place, say 3. I'd modify that to be pregnancies, can't help it if the third is twins.
> 
> With 8 children maybe instead of scratchcards they could buy contraceptives.


I agree to some point. If a family has never worked then yes, 3 is plenty for the state to be paying for ...but if you have a family that fall on hard times and lose their job and have no choice to go on benefits then i think they should be able to claim for however many kids they have as they clearly intend to work.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i know i will probably sound mean but these are the people and there type who need looked at by the government 
in my mums(she has had her leg cut off) street we have a family who have moved into a rental house.
they have 6 kids,they dont work.have a brand new 4 by 4.
a new baby.and one of there kids who tares up and down the street has something wrong with him so they get disabled status.
they insist in parking in my mums disabled spot the street can be empty and they go park in her space 
they are simply put ingnorant *****.
any ideas on what we can do would be appreciated


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

do they get to keep there family allowance with a income of over £40.000
if so aaaggggghhhhhhhh :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

noogsy said:


> do they get to keep there family allowance with a income of over £40.000
> if so aaaggggghhhhhhhh :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Course they do.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Suppose they only had the cards for people who had never paid in a penny toward the system? That would let the honest folk keep their dignity and at the same time show up the scroungers. I rather like that idea.


Actually you do have a point there. I worked when my kids were babies, doing some flipping hard jobs up to my eyes in god knows what ....I've been on benefits for the last 2 years but before that I either worked or hubby was working and we were claiming nothing. I feel awful claiming now but I have paid in I guess. I'm only missing 2 years of NI payments out of 25 years.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

My hubby is one of eight. His dad was a labourer and they were brought up in one three bedroomed house. All of them have worked from leaving school and none of them have been in any kind of trouble with the police. No housing benefit or any other kind of benefit for them.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't afford a scratchcard.


.......................or we wouldnt spend our hard earned cash on a scratch card obviously their money is so easily got they dont think twice.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I am suffering from shock and anger,there is a couple who live near me never worked in there life have 8 kids and another on the way the Council has knocked 2 house into one for them,I have just been over to our local Tesco and they have come in and brought 30 scratch cards and a box of beer,the lad behind the counter said they do the same every Thursday,they stood outside by the bin scratching the cards like a pair of loonies:incazzato:


disgusting, now let all the bloody dogooders tell me they dont get too much money, obviously they do.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember watching the news about a family on benefits with about 8 kids who lived in a huge detached house and they even had a swimming pool installed in their back garden.

One of the neighbours was interviewed on camera and said that they always thought that benefits were for people "in need" but this family said "well any of the neighbours can come round at any time to use the pool!". Like that makes it alright then!!!


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

It does make you think. If you can work but don't want to, why should you have benefits?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

what the hell! this is whats wrong with the whole friggin system!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> .......................or we wouldnt spend our hard earned cash on a scratch card obviously their money is so easily got they dont think twice.


You are right there. I am of the opinion that they don't print any high winning ones anyway.

Strangely enough I can't think of any other profession other than benefit scrounging where you get an automatic rise in salary every time you have another kid, as well as get given a house to go with the job that gets bigger the more kids you have.

Decent people would think before having another kid: can we afford it? Well they don't have to do they?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

When you live like these people do you get provided with furniture...which means of course you dump the old in the garden for weeks on end until the council dispose of it for free.This is near me a few weeks back in full view of the main road.










*One month later* they received more of the same...so of course the last lot gets the same treatment....until the council once again pick it up for free.
It's been there all through the snow.A lovely sight for all the neighbours.Why do the powers that be allow behaviour like this and keep handing out freebies? Mind you it makes a lovely Adventure Playground for the many kids for weeks on end.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I stopped doing the lottery because I was putting money in and never winning, so I've decided to pay the same amount of money into a scottish friendly savings account so I know I've got money in the future even if it builds up slowly. *They could be saving money *that they spend on alcohol and scratch cards for a holiday or something that could benefit the whole family.


They wouldn't know how to!!

It makes me laugh because the government *are so bloody stupid* - there they are bleating on about debt and all that - yet they are quite happy to give the tax payers money to benefit scroungers! :incazzato:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JTHolt said:


> They wouldn't know how to!!
> 
> It makes me laugh because the government *are so bloody stupid* - there they are bleating on about debt and all that - *yet they are quite happy to give the tax payers money to benefit scroungers! *:incazzato:


And yet we keep being told told by those who oppose the cuts that these scoungers are in the minority. Well I want to know what % that minority is because 45% scroungers would be the 'minority' but it's still a hell of a lot of scroungers!!!

And we all seem to know of at least 2 or 3 families who qualify for the title....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I agree to some point. If a family has never worked then yes, 3 is plenty for the state to be paying for ...but if you have a family that fall on hard times and lose their job and have no choice to go on benefits then i think they should be able to claim for however many kids they have as they clearly intend to work.


I agree to a point but i also think when planning a family things should be considered like "maybe if we ever fell on hard times could we afford 3,4,5 plus kids then".


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You are right there. I am of the opinion that they don't print any high winning ones anyway.
> 
> Strangely enough I can't think of any other profession other than benefit scrounging where you get an automatic rise in salary every time you have another kid, as well as get given a house to go with the job that gets bigger the more kids you have.
> 
> Decent people would think before having another kid: can we afford it? Well they don't have to do they?


another kid for the benefit scroungers = promotion i.e a rise!!!!!! workers just have to work that extra hard or go without.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember reading about a family with 8 kids when the whole thing broke about large families getting such ridiculous benefits and people raising huge families solely on benefits. The dad worked 2 jobs but they had a few small kids so the mum couldn't. They didn't get anything but the universal benefits and those wouldn't go far with so many and they were proud of that. They felt that just because they had chosen to have to many it shouldn't meant the state should have to pay for them.

That's how it should be. Its ridiculous what some people get away with . I think it should go to a card based system after a while because obviously people do end up on benefits unexpectedly. I know a few families where it's the second or third generation being raised solely on benefits :incazzato:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree to a point but i also think when planning a family things should be considered like "maybe if we ever fell on hard times could we afford 3,4,5 plus kids then".


You could say that about any number of kids surely. I'm from a family of 10 kids - my parents have never claimed a day's benefit in their lives, and neither have any of their kids, as far as I know. My dad and quite a few of his children have paid, I'd hazard a guess, more individually in taxes than anyone contributing to this thread. 
You seem to be suggesting that it's irresponsible for my parents to have had 10 children "in case they'd fallen on hard times". He could afford a large family, and he raised us all to be professionals who pay our way and contribute to society - now just having a big family itself is irresponsible? But it's ok to fall on hard times if you only have one or two kids, right?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadly doesnt surprise me at all. 

There is many many families like that here, One has a kid every year or so, all the kids look dirty, clothes dont fit but the parents smoke and drink. Makes me cross


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Goblin said:


> ]*Although not going to be popular* for saying this I do feel a limit on benefits for children should be in place, say 3. I'd modify that to be pregnancies, can't help it if the third is twins.
> .


Me neither.

But I don't think anyone with more than 2 children should get anything from the state anyway. If you want more you should support them yourself or not have them. Why should people who have little money but are still paying tax pay to support other people kids.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I remember watching a tv programme from a while back about people talking about the cost of living and how their children had to go without food etc - it transpired that these adults were spending the money on booze, ciggies and other materialistic stuff. I had to turn it off after the woman said that she would 'die' without her *Sky TV!! * :incazzato: God I would have slapped her to here and back - not once did she give a toss about her poor unkempt kids!!

There are genuine people out there who do need the benefits and again you get the parasites who don't give a toss about anyone but themselves - they're the ones laughing and sticking their fingers at the clueless government who are handing the benefits to them on a silver platter!!

Gonna get off my high horse now


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

What a sad thread, makes me feel even more hopeless that I did this morning 

It's no wonder the government are happy to turn a blind eye to the suffering the benefit reforms are causing some when so many people view every benefit claiment as scum. 

There are irresponsible, inconsiderable twunts in all walks of life 

Are all PF members in receipt of benefits such scum? 

Were some not celebrating yesterday that a member with health problems finally got the benefit they were legally entitled to after months of fighting??

I wonder sometimes if some of the posters here, with their flippant comments about what they THINK 'benefits scroungers' are, realise the impact and hurt they cause. 

Please don't judge us all because of your own negative experiences and personal grievances


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree to a point but i also think when planning a family things should be considered like "maybe if we ever fell on hard times could we afford 3,4,5 plus kids then".


We no longer live in a society where you have a job and have it for life, no matter how much you plan and how much you save you will NEVER guarantee your job is 'safe'..people who have a good work ethic and lose their job go and get another..why on earth should they not have the family they want if they are willing to provide for them?

Its the production lines that are sat at home reproducing at every opportunity to get more money that have no intention what so ever of ever going to work that should be penalized.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

It pees me off people like that how on earth they can justify spending £30 on the lotto is beyond me
We dont work im disabled husband is my carer we were in a 3 bedroom house 3 yrs ago and decided because there is only us 2 we would move as the space wasnt needed , i know of ppl who are just couples on benifits in same situation as we were wont budge and say they would rather have kids so they can keep there homes i mean WTF 

I d like to be able to spend £1 on lotto let alone £30 we dont go out for meals or pissing it up and we dont buy alcohol when shopping, we treat ourselfs once a month to a takeway and thats normally the supermarket takeways, not everybody is a dole scrounger there many who do need it, but its ppl that that couple who stop them innocent geniune claiments to get what they deserve


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Something really needs to be done about this kind of thing... how can the government let this go on?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Muze said:


> What a sad thread, makes me feel even more hopeless that I did this morning
> 
> It's no wonder the government are happy to turn a blind eye to the suffering the benefit reforms are causing some when so many people view every benefit claiment as scum.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't think all people on benefit are scroungers as there for the grace of god go I,but I started this thread as I think it is totally wrong and doesn't help genuine people, to see people who have no wish and intention of working buying in excess of £30 of scratch cards in one go.I certainly did'nt say any PF members were scum if they are on benefit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

There are those who claim and claim, and milk the system, with no intention of trying to better their lot by honest hard work. This is what needs addressing.

Bu there are others on long term benefits, who are too ill, often long term, who would love the chance to work and lead a "normal" independent life, but can't, through no fault of their own.

These are the people who are so let down by the beneft system, that seems to be systematically attacking the vulnerable, and denying them the finacial support that they so desperately need to survive. 

Those with mental health or hidden illnesses are the ones who we should really look after - often the ones who struggle to advocate for themselves.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> You could say that about any number of kids surely. I'm from a family of 10 kids - my parents have never claimed a day's benefit in their lives, and neither have any of their kids, as far as I know. My dad and quite a few of his children have paid, I'd hazard a guess, more individually in taxes than anyone contributing to this thread.
> You seem to be suggesting that it's irresponsible for my parents to have had 10 children "in case they'd fallen on hard times". He could afford a large family, and he raised us all to be professionals who pay our way and contribute to society - now just having a big family itself is irresponsible? But it's ok to fall on hard times if you only have one or two kids, right?


my comment there was in reply to child benefit been capped to 3 kids, i think it should, not saying at all that its irresponsible to have lots of kids just that after 3 then child benefit shouldnt be paid.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> We no longer live in a society where you have a job and have it for life, no matter how much you plan and how much you save you will NEVER guarantee your job is 'safe'..people who have a good work ethic and lose their job go and get another..why on earth should they not have the family they want if they are willing to provide for them?
> 
> Its the production lines that are sat at home reproducing at every opportunity to get more money that have no intention what so ever of ever going to work that should be penalized.


I just think child benefit should be capped at 3.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

This thread embodies all of the reasons I no longer have time for this community (there are a few exceptions and you know who you are)

Wake up, you are being brainwashed and falling for it, the government have created a war on the poor of this country, this takes the focus off the real reasons our country is in crisis...

Go and research exactly how much our politicians are claiming each year in unnecessary expenses, how much money is being spent on the royal family each year and how this is justified by saying that they attract tourists, go and research how many extra bedrooms we are paying for in the extra home allowances MP expenses scandal.

How much money has been paid to the banks to bail them out of the crisis they created, how much the bankers were given in bonuses for creating the economic crisis we are actually in.

Go and check out how the poorest people are being forced out of their homes due to the new bedroom tax.

How disabled people are being signed fit for work and their benefits are being cut.

How the new universal credits will affect your communities

You all seem to love taking some moral high ground, it probably makes you feel better if you can feel a little bit superior for a moment even if it is on here. 

Divide and rule, you would think it would be hard to do, but nope, we are a divided nation and the banks, royals and politicians are getting away with the systematic destruction of our communities.

Good job people


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Changes said:


> This thread embodies all of the reasons I no longer have time for this community (there are a few exceptions and you know who you are)
> 
> Wake up, you are being brainwashed and falling for it, the government have created a war on the poor of this country, this takes the focus off the real reasons our country is in crisis...
> 
> ...


I'm disabled, I claim benefits but I couldn't justify spending £30 a week on scratchcards. I'd rather spend it on my kids.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> I stopped doing the lottery because I was putting money in and never winning, so I've decided to pay the same amount of money into a scottish friendly savings account so I know I've got money in the future even if it builds up slowly. They could be saving money that they spend on alcohol and scratch cards for a holiday or something that could benefit the whole family.


They can't save if they have too much money saved they get their benefits taken off them.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

My son was injured in the army whilst on training. He was medically discharged 2 and half years ago. Three operations later and unable to work the social stop his benefits regularly for no reason and he has to fight tooth and nail to try and get some back. 
He is dying to get back to work after he has had this last batch of physio. He always worked before his accident and has really suffered having nothing to do. His wife and child have gone without over this accident and he is just getting more and more depressed.

Benefits are a joke and I don't understand how anyone can manage on them.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You can manage on benefits providing you don't try to live beyond your means ie drinking and smoking.

Tinamary i am sure your son deserves better.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Firedog - but what if you can't claim the benefits you should be entitled to?

What if you have mental health problems and suffer panic attacks -if you're on JSA, I believe you have to go to the jobcentre weekly (high stress, not possible for all), then you have to show you are actively applying for jobs that your health would not allow you to do - what then?

If you don't jump through the right hoops, you get nowt. 

That's what's wrong. Where's the support?

Some people would love to be well, would love to work, but either can't, or could only do very selective things. 

The government just don't cater for them.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm disabled, I claim benefits but I couldn't justify spending £30 a week on scratchcards. I'd rather spend it on my kids.


I get it and I am not judging you, but this thread started off on topic and quickly began to generalise and then became a free for all attacking people claiming benefits, again...

i could sit idly by doing and saying nothing but then again I would rather stand up and fight against injustice when I see it.

I don't care about being in the minority


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

idiots

if they won over a certain amount they would lose all their benefits!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Firedog - but what if you can't claim the benefits you should be entitled to?
> 
> What if you have mental health problems and suffer panic attacks -if you're on JSA, I believe you have to go to the jobcentre weekly (high stress, not possible for all), then you have to show you are actively applying for jobs that your health would not allow you to do - what then?
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you are saying and it is alot easier for a family to survive on benefits that it is a single person.

My ex is not a well man and everywhere he asks for help he doesn't seem to be able to get any.They always put pressure on,it doesn't matter how sick you are they don't stop.Even people on DLA still get constant pressure to get jobs and they wonder why there is so many people with mental health issues.
Sorry if i didn't make my self understood.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muze said:


> What a sad thread, makes me feel even more hopeless that I did this morning
> 
> It's no wonder the government are happy to turn a blind eye to the suffering the benefit reforms are causing some when so many people view every benefit claiment as scum.
> 
> ...


WHY WHY WHY - when practically every post states "people who have never worked and are taking the p!ss" does someone here always HAVE to think that they are amongst those being slated. NO-ONE has EVER - in the time I have been around here - said that people with disabilities - mental, physical or both!! - are NOT entitled to help and support!!!!!

The disgust contained within all of these posts is directed at the wasters who are fully ABLE to work but who CHOOSE not to work and would rather grab every hand out going, spawn lots of kids to get more, complain to all about how hard done by they are when they have a 4-bed detached house but 6 kids, and who will NEVER do an honest days work in their life. These cockroaches STEAL the money intended for those who DO need to have it. The people who DO have genuine disabilities - physical, mental or both!!

Mese's post yesterday was greeted with joy by many here because - just for once - a person in GENUINE need was actually getting the help they are entitled to. I work 40 hrs a week and pay a big wedge of tax every month. I am delighted that some of that may now be going her way to make her life easier. We are all fully aware that not everyone on benefits is a scrounger but people are entitled to get angry about those who are.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Changes said:


> This thread embodies all of the reasons I no longer have time for this community (there are a few exceptions and you know who you are)
> 
> Wake up, you are being brainwashed and falling for it, the government have created a war on the poor of this country, this takes the focus off the real reasons our country is in crisis...
> 
> ...


oh without a doubt this country is in a mess due to all you have highlighted and i agree, but the thread was about a family on benefits with 8 kids a huge house and all that goes with it then spends a fortune on scratch cards and beer, its going to get a lot of peoples backs up and quite rightly so.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> oh without a doubt this country is in a mess due to all you have highlighted and i agree, but the thread was about a family on benefits with 8 kids a huge house and all that goes with it then spends a fortune on scratch cards and beer, its going to get a lot of peoples backs up and quite rightly so.


what people spend their money on is their business, unless you have elected them to represent your community and they claim 3 times more than their actual wages so that they can rent a second home, I think then it become your business.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> idiots
> 
> if they won over a certain amount they would lose all their benefits!


Only if they declared it. Can you see that happening?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Only if they declared it. Can you see that happening?


Wouldn't mind betting if they can afford to spend £30 a week on scratch cards then they have already won a nice little sum


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Only if they declared it. Can you see that happening?


Im pretty sure they can have upto £16k aswell! thats a massive amount of savings to me


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> WHY WHY WHY - when practically every post states "people who have never worked and are taking the p!ss" does someone here always HAVE to think that they are amongst those being slated. NO-ONE has EVER - in the time I have been around here - said that people with disabilities - mental, physical or both!! - are NOT entitled to help and support!!!!!
> 
> The disgust contained within all of these posts is directed at the wasters who are fully ABLE to work but who CHOOSE not to work and would rather grab every hand out going, spawn lots of kids to get more, complain to all about how hard done by they are when they have a 4-bed detached house but 6 kids, and who will NEVER do an honest days work in their life. These cockroaches STEAL the money intended for those who DO need to have it. The people who DO have genuine disabilities - physical, mental or both!!
> 
> Mese's post yesterday was greeted with joy by many here because - just for once - a person in GENUINE need was actually getting the help they are entitled to. I work 40 hrs a week and pay a big wedge of tax every month. I am delighted that some of that may now be going her way to make her life easier. We are all fully aware that not everyone on benefits is a scrounger but people are entitled to get angry about those who are.


My thoughts exactly...I've known plenty of scivers over the years...including one who was in the pub every lunch and night playing pool and darts.When I asked him why he didn't work he replied...'I'm permanently disabled with my eyes.....Then aimed for a double top :rolleyes5:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Only if they declared it. Can you see that happening?


They wouldn't be able to help themselves from bragging about it and flashing their big blingy rolexes. That's the mentality of these leeches!


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I am on benefits and this makes me angry also, I am all for the food and gas stamps, people having children just to increase their benefits or get a larger home is something I don't agree with.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Plus if you know you are going to have to rely on benefits to raise your children I think it would be a better idea just not to have any.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is the country we live in today. where families with numerous children from other countries get huge houses worth millions plus their benefits and then people who have served this country get thrown on the street with their families. How many of the 4 families on the left work? Dont you wish you had a house like that and a wage packet of £170,000 a year. i work my ass off and get about £10,000 after tax if im lucky.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Me neither.
> 
> But I don't think anyone with more than 2 children should get anything from the state anyway. If you want more you should support them yourself or not have them. Why should people who have little money but are still paying tax pay to support other people kids.


People wouldn't have anywhere near as many kids as they do if CB wasn't paid after the first child.

Years ago CB was only paid from the second child onwards - That 'encouraged' people to have more children!
Hence the 'usually' big families back then?!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

CRL said:


> this is the country we live in today. where families with numerous children from other countries get huge houses worth millions plus their benefits and then people who have served this country get thrown on the street with their families. How many of the 4 families on the left work? Dont you wish you had a house like that and a wage packet of £170,000 a year. i work my ass off and get about £10,000 after tax if im lucky.


"Facts" from a facebook page....care to back these up?

Sigh. [speaks slowly and clearly] Just because someone says it on the internet doesn't make it true.

I'm with Changes here, it's plain depressing to see how people have fell for the "divide and rule" stuff recently. I do find it quite interesting that those who are most vehement in their attacks on the "others" that are supposed to be skiving and cheating on the state seem to be those closest to being in that situation themselves. The more attacks there are, the more people want to justify their own situation, I suppose?

Thatcher was a pussycat compared to this lot, when they come for you, there will be no-one left to stand up for you.........apart from those do-gooder types who annoy you so much!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

suewhite said:


> I am suffering from shock and anger,there is a couple who live near me never worked in there life have 8 kids and another on the way the Council has knocked 2 house into one for them,I have just been over to our local Tesco and they have come in and brought 30 scratch cards and a box of beer,the lad behind the counter said they do the same every Thursday,they stood outside by the bin scratching the cards like a pair of loonies:incazzato:


so? ......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Why would it make a difference if cb was paid or not?! 
Imo they dont have kids for the cb...thats a tiny amount a week £13 doesnt go far and wouldnt feed a child, clothe the child and pay for all the extras.
Its the tax credits, child tax credit is at least £50 per week, per child if your not working.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Gertrude said:


> People wouldn't have anywhere near as many kids as they do if CB wasn't paid after the first child.
> 
> Years ago CB was only paid from the second child onwards - That 'encouraged' people to have more children!
> Hence the 'usually' big families back then?!


Nearly every one of my ancestors had between 9 and 19 children long before there were any benefits at all and they all managed to get fed somehow. My grandmother used to go out scrubbing doorsteps and taking in washing.

The child benefit started life as family allowance and was given to the mother as her only income. It was started because she had nothing and the husbands sometimes pi$$ed away all the wages so there was nothing left for food.

Hardly the same nowadays so why are they still getting it?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Changes said:


> what people spend their money on is their business, unless you have elected them to represent your community and they claim 3 times more than their actual wages so that they can rent a second home, I think then it become your business.


Its non of my business what people spend their money on your quite right there, the people that earn their money that is, but when i,my family,friends work to pay for these big houses,scratch cards and beer then it does become "my" business, its wrong and shouldnt be allowed.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Why would it make a difference if cb was paid or not?!
> Imo they dont have kids for the cb...thats a tiny amount a week £13 doesnt go far and wouldnt feed a child, clothe the child and pay for all the extras.
> Its the tax credits, child tax credit is at least £50 per week, per child if your not working.


Yes i dont think its the child benefit alone but when another child comes along it triggers not only the cb but everything else that goes with another child when on benefits.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so? ......


So!!!! because it my tax in a round about way that is buying there scratch cards etc,if I came on here and said my dogs need vet treatment but I cant afford it because I need my scratch cards and beer wonder what reception I would get.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> So!!!! because it my tax in a round about way that is buying there scratch cards etc,if I came on here and said my dogs need vet treatment but I cant afford it because I need my scratch cards and beer wonder what reception I would get.


This is why i cannot for the life of me understand, how anyone can think this is ok, i know some think we are slating all people on benefits, that is not the case, its the ones on benefits that fit the "wont work" catagory, that have kids for extra income then in this case uy beer and scratch cards. I just wish someone could explain if they think this is ok....WHY is it ok?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so? ......


your kidding right!! do u purely come in to wind people up.

i along with most people work damn hard and our taxes are going to scumbags who pop out kids left right and center and get way too much money from the government, with no intention of getting off their @rses to support they're on children. :incazzato:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

myshkin said:


> "Facts" from a facebook page....care to back these up?
> 
> Sigh. [speaks slowly and clearly] Just because someone says it on the internet doesn't make it true.
> 
> ...


I'm going to admit some of the 'benefit scrounger' comments here have made me feel bad at times and I've only been claiming for 2 years. The other years I have been working or my husband was. But there are some truly uneducated comments made about how those people should be treated as if they were guinea pigs in a laboratory. I ended up where I am because of a failure in my relationship that left me fighting for everything and as a result of that, I'm now mentally ill. Something I swore would never pick on me. It makes you feel paranoid and even more so when you read such comments.
If there is a ban on discussing crossbreeds I should like a similar action taken on discussing 'benefit scroungers' please. This place is a godsend to me, sometimes you lot are the only people I speak to all day. Thank goodness we have a benefit system in place.
I'll leave you with a thought for the day.
Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them at least don't hurt them : Dalai Lama.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> what people spend their money on is their business


It's my bl**dy money and it IS my business what my taxes are spent on.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm going to admit some of the 'benefit scrounger' comments here have made me feel bad at times and I've only been claiming for 2 years. The other years I have been working or my husband was. But there are some truly uneducated comments made about how those people should be treated as if they were guinea pigs in a laboratory. I ended up where I am because of a failure in my relationship that left me fighting for everything and as a result of that, I'm now mentally ill. Something I swore would never pick on me. It makes you feel paranoid and even more so when you read such comments.
> If there is a ban on discussing crossbreeds I should like a similar action taken on discussing 'benefit scroungers' please. This place is a godsend to me, sometimes you lot are the only people I speak to all day. Thank goodness we have a benefit system in place.
> I'll leave you with a thought for the day.
> Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them at least don't hurt them : Dalai Lama.


I am pretty sure no one is thinking of you or others like you as a benefit scrounger. This thread is about the people who just keep having more and more kids in order to get more and more benefits.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm going to admit some of the 'benefit scrounger' comments here have made me feel bad at times


If there were a discussion about lazy colleagues in the workplace the comments wouldn't apply to the hard workers too. Likewise, the term benefit scrounger doesn't apply to everyone on benefits. It absolutely does apply to anyone who has benefit money spare to spend on scratch cards and the reason such people make me so angry is because right now there's someone cold or hungry who doesn't know how to play the system. I want MY contribution to go where it's needed.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Benefit scroungers and Benefit claimants or two different things any of us could be in the situation of being a claimant,people should'nt lump the both together,I just dont like it when I get a reply like "SO?"but if this thread is upsetting folk please close it.Suexx


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Drives me insane. Benefits should only be allowed to be spent on necessities.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes i dont think its the child benefit alone but when another child comes along it triggers not only the cb but everything else that goes with another child when on benefits.


TBH i think they should start the cuts by cutting all the money and housing, benefits etc that they pay to every tom, dick and harry that comes to this country and claims for relatives in whereverstan. 
They should then be cutting the expenses budget for these bloody mp's if they cant get to work and get back home then tough shite get a job in the area you live if you dont want to travel. 
Get scottland and paying for prescriptions and university education. 
If people are found to be fraudulently claiming benefits then they should face prison, not a slap on the wrist and pay back a pound a week! 
If someone fraudulently claims from a different country that should be immediate deportation.

The long term benefit 'scroungers' should be FORCED into community work to give a little back to the community and if they dont like that then they shouldnt get anything.

These parents who pop out kids for money, do you really think they will stop if you stop £13 a week from their money? I dont think so, its the kids that will more than likely go without meals to fund their addictions, be it alcohol, **** or gambling


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If they are really paying £25 cold weather payment to people who live in Spain as someone said earlier, they could stop that straight away. That is disgraceful.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Whilst i agree there are benefit scroungers i do believe they are in the minority. Just for the record, how many on this forum are getting benefits but have the use of the internet? Are they scroungers? Because let's face it, benefits are not meant for luxuries.:rolleyes5:*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

kateh8888 said:


> Drives me insane. Benefits should only be allowed to be spent on necessities.


Have you ever been on benefits ?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Whilst i agree there are benefit scroungers i do believe they are in the minority. Just for the record, how many on this forum are getting benefits but have the use of the internet? Are they scroungers? Because let's face it, benefits are not meant for luxuries.:rolleyes5:*


Do you consider the internet to be a luxury? I don't. How is anyone supposed to look for a job without the internet nowadays? I think it is more essential than a phone to be honest.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Where I live, the council is hopeless. You pay your yearly rates and when the council comes around to do something in your area most of the time it's not a good job or idea. But when council does a job it's a hopeless job. One example was they did half a footpath for the disabled people at the centre. Like how is doing half the street with a footpath going to help? You need a full one done. 

And on the scratchers note, a while back I saw all these people (not council) sitting on a bench near a newsagency with a pile of scratchers incredibly high. They're a waste of money. rrr:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Whilst i agree there are benefit scroungers i do believe they are in the minority. Just for the record, how many on this forum are getting benefits but have the use of the internet? Are they scroungers? Because let's face it, benefits are not meant for luxuries.:rolleyes5:*


I'd go stark raving bonkers without this place Janice, I'm halfway there now. Someone made a comment once about people sitting on forums all day could work. T'was DT actually. It might appear to some I sit here all day. I don't, I come in and out in between hospital/Dr appointments/ mopping half a kitchen floor because I'm in too much pain and exhausted to carry on. Dragging myself off to ESA medicals where I have to relive every damn detail of why I'm on benefits in the first place. Workers get time off when they are sick but I never get time off from being sick, its a nightmare.. I want out of but I'm stuck with judgements and sympathetic looks.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

For the record I know of One, woman who abused the benefit system. One in 40 years of my existence. She popped out 4 kids with no dad about. She got handed the lot for being able to reproduce.
Where are all these as scroungers? I never see them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'd go stark raving bonkers without this place Janice, I'm halfway there now. Someone made a comment once about people sitting on forums all day could work. T'was DT actually. It might appear to some I sit here all day. I don't, I come in and out in between hospital/Dr appointments/ mopping half a kitchen floor because I'm in too much pain and exhausted to carry on. Dragging myself off to ESA medicals where I have to relive every damn detail of why I'm on benefits in the first place. Workers get time off when they are sick but I never get time off from being sick, its a nightmare.. I want out of but I'm stuck with judgements and sympathetic looks.


*My post was to try and prove a point hun. ie. people will keep clumping all on benefits together.Who is to say what is a luxury and what's not?
I bet most have mobile phones too, see where i'm coming from?*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

There an article this morning in my local paper. People have been using dead relatives blue badges to park for free or in special bays. Utter utter f u c king scum. And who will pay for that?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> For the record I know of One, woman who abused the benefit system. One in 40 years of my existence. She popped out 4 kids with no dad about. She got handed the lot for being able to reproduce.
> Where are all these as scroungers? I never see them.


I know of a lady who has had 7 kids the oldest is my age (24) youngest is about 3 I think. She will proudly tell you by the time the youngest is 18 she will only have 2 years till her penguin and has never worked a day in her life. Plus because he is disabled she will be his carer so that's more money she'll get and not have to work. :sosp:

I think I could name 3 people who play the system. That's all but it's still 3 too many


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gem88 said:


> I know of a lady who has had 7 kids the oldest is my age (24) youngest is about 3 I think. She will proudly tell you by the time the youngest is 18 she will only have 2 years till her *penguin* and has never worked a day in her life. Plus because he is disabled she will be his carer so that's more money she'll get and not have to work. :sosp:
> 
> I think I could name 3 people who play the system. That's all but it's still 3 too many


I'm sorry but lmao...penguin?? I guess your on auto correct, If not where is my god damn penguin? :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You beat me to it Lavs.

I have given Gem rep just for sake of it,she made me laugh so much.

You want a penguin Lavs i will try and find you one.......Do you think they will be handing out Andrex puppies next.?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just for Lavs,sorry it's not on a white background.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm sorry but lmao...penguin?? I guess your on auto correct, If not where is my god damn penguin? :lol:


You're not old enuff to have a Penguin Lavs.

Ask SueW when you'll qualify for one. She's so ancient she's bound to have her own by now!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_*Moggybaby immediately books her one-way ticket to Outer Mongolia as SueW is gonna kill her when she sees the above....................:lol:*_

.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> You're not old enuff to a Penguin Lavs.
> 
> Ask SueW when you'll qualify for one. She's so ancient she's bound to have her own by now!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


OH!!!!!bum holes to you:ciappa:
Actually I have a private penguin as well as state penguin and get winter penguin once a year:dita:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

winds me up. don't get me started. just got letter from local council, they want proof of what i done with some money . er i had a new boiler and bathroom fitted and i got receipts! i was born here never not worked, how do some people get all these benefits?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> OH!!!!!bum holes to you:ciappa:
> Actually I have a private penguin as well as state penguin and get winter penguin once a year:dita:


So I see!!!!! :yikes:










:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> winds me up. don't get me started. just got letter from local council, they want proof of what i done with some money . er i had a new boiler and bathroom fitted and i got receipts! i was born here never not worked, how do some people get all these benefits?


*Unfortunately their are some that know how to work the system. And it's them the government should be targeting. Not the genuine people.*


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Unfortunately their are some that know how to work the system. And it's them the government should be targeting. Not the genuine people.*


there was a woman from Lithuania in the Sun recently ..................came over here got pregnant , doesn't work because she gets £17 thousand in benefits each year!!!!! buys designer clothing and holidays abroad!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

dexter said:


> winds me up. don't get me started. just got letter from local council, they want proof of what i done with some money . er i had a new boiler and bathroom fitted and i got receipts! i was born here never not worked, how do some people get all these benefits?


I really really don't know how the people who live their lives willingly depending on benefits do it. The constant form filling, the medicals....to the normal person not a problem but when you are exhausted from pain /mental anguish even writing your own signature is a hard task.
I just don't know how they do it.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I really really don't know how the people who live their lives willingly depending on benefits do it. The constant form filling, the medicals....to the normal person not a problem but when you are exhausted from pain /mental anguish even writing your own signature is a hard task.
> I just don't know how they do it.


wish they'd tell me!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Unfortunately their are some that know how to work the system. And it's them the government should be targeting. Not the genuine people.*


As I said, in an earlier post, the government are stupid as well as blind - stupid for targeting the genuine people and completely blind to the scroungers. :incazzato:

Well, as for penguins, I love the chocolate ones!! :001_wub:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> As I said, in an earlier post, the government are stupid as well as blind - stupid for targeting the genuine people and completely blind to the scroungers. :incazzato:
> 
> Well, as for penguins, I love the chocolate ones!! :001_wub:


I am afraid the genuine people are easy targets and the scroungers are old hands at it and know all the dodges


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

suewhite said:


> I am afraid the genuine people are easy targets and the scroungers are old hands at it and know all the dodges


Saddens me that does 

Your original post, to me and many others, is a *big kick in the teeth *to see people like them buying 30 scratchcards, they are sticking their fingers up at us taxpayers as well.

:incazzato:


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

£30 quid a week on scratch cards they are obviously just numpties.
the new possible card system would sort them out :O) but addicts always find a way to get their fix.


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Suppose they only had the cards for people who had never paid in a penny toward the system? That would let the honest folk keep their dignity and at the same time show up the scroungers. I rather like that idea.


I can see a problem with that, at least for me.

I started having panic attacks and problems with mental health at 13 so I've never had the opportunity to contribute.

I am however allowing myself to be put into the work related group of ESA despite the fact that I could easily be moved to the support group with a letter from my Doctor.

I hope they are as helpful as they claim to be with helping people get into work.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

The third generation benefit thief is alive and kicking... every thing they own & consume is free... they think the world owes them a living!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There are so many jobs that these perpetual benefit claimants could be doing to at least contribute. I saw a programme that in America to claim welfare without a disability, you had to work at street cleaning and stuff like that. There must be something they could be doing besides producing more offspring for the taxpayers to keep.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, I think having the internet is a luxury and I Can't see how people on benefits can afford it, that why I use my b,fs.

I get £71 a week and having been claiming only since November last year and after gas, electric, water and food I have Penny's left which I am not complaining about but how these people the OP seen can afford to buy £30 on scratch cards I will never get, that money could of been spent on clothing or food for their kids.

Shame on them.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Look, lets give these people a break..if they wanna spend or their dole money on drink, **** and scratch cards and even the ones who go on the afternoon school run in their pj's ...who are we to judge?! 
Just seen a mother in her pj's dragging on a *** without a care in the world! 

Beggers belief


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

OMG the amount of mums I see in their PJs is unbelievable, tesco even banned them in the end....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Look, lets give these people a break..if they wanna spend or their dole money on drink, **** and scratch cards and even the ones who go on the afternoon school run in their pj's ...who are we to judge?!
> Just seen a mother in her pj's dragging on a *** without a care in the world!
> 
> Beggers belief


Where the hell do you live? I've never seen anyone in their pj's at my kids school, unless its a sponsored wear your Jim jams to school fund raiser lol.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Where the hell do you live? I've never seen anyone in their pj's at my kids school, unless its a sponsored wear your Jim jams to school fund raiser lol.


I have just walked past a woman in her pj's on the school run! I felt like telling her that just because she tucks the bottoms in her socks it doesnt make them invisible and that shes a dirty scratter that should get dressed! 
I dont know how i hold my tongue sometimes esp when they are dragging the kids into the butchers to buy em a sausage roll to walk to school with for breakfast because they clearly cant be bothered to get dressed never mind get up early enough to make sure the kids can sit down and eat breakfast! :incazzato:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Where the hell do you live? I've never seen anyone in their pj's at my kids school, unless its a sponsored wear your Jim jams to school fund raiser lol.


When I lived near a primary school I saw it all the time . That was in a council estate though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Look, lets give these people a break..if they wanna spend or their dole money on drink, **** and scratch cards and even the ones who go on the afternoon school run in their pj's ...who are we to judge?!
> Just seen a mother in her pj's dragging on a *** without a care in the world!
> 
> Beggers belief


Is there any chance at all that she has just got up having done a night shift the night before, or am I living in fairy land?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Is there any chance at all that she has just got up having done a night shift the night before, or am I living in fairy land?


More like a night on splifs


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I live in a rough area and I see it daily.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

if they are too idle to even get dressed not much chance of going out to work then


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gem88 said:


> your kidding right!! do u purely come in to wind people up.
> 
> i along with most people work damn hard and our taxes are going to scumbags who pop out kids left right and center and get way too much money from the government, with no intention of getting off their @rses to support they're on children. :incazzato:


so be angry at the government then 



havoc said:


> It's my bl**dy money and it IS my business what my taxes are spent on.


its not your money its theirs


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so be angry at the government then
> 
> its not your money its theirs


It isnt their earned money tho is it, we earn it, so its our money their spending.

yes ime angry with the government allowing this, so why arnt i and many more people doing it?........because it wrong!!!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so be angry at the government then
> 
> its not your money its theirs


Where do you think the government get the money from?


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I would be just as angry at the goverment for spending your money on a luxurious lifestyle at the tax payers expence, they love expencive Moet
and big mansion.

They are the biggest scoungers of them all.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> they love expencive Moet


So do I. Your point is what exactly?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Where do you think the government get the money from?


it doesnt matter, it is not the tax payers money the moment it is taken out of their wages, it becomes the governments money and then when it goes to joe bloggs for his JSA it becomes his money


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Where do you think the government get the money from?


the IMF?...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> it doesnt matter, it is not the tax payers money the moment it is taken out of their wages, it becomes the governments money and then when it goes to joe bloggs for his JSA it becomes his money


And when Joe Bloggs believes I should fund his scratch card habit he shouldn't be surprised if I vote for a government looking to cut my taxes and his benefits.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> And when Joe Bloggs believes I should fund his scratch card habit he shouldn't be surprised if I vote for a government looking to cut my taxes and his benefits.


i dont think he, i or anyone care who you vote for tbh


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

My point is the tax payer is paying for their expencive Moet, I thought I was clear on my point.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I just think that the money we pay in taxes should go to the people that through no fault of their own deserve and need it - not those who know how to milk the system.

It's the system that's wrong. 

And what I really don't get is why we pay child benefit for children who have always lived in another EU country, just because one of their parents live here. How can that ever be right?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yet again, they have their " peasants" fighting against each other.
If anyone is angry, direct your anger at the morons running the damn country.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

And I bet they will be the first ones to squak when they have to start paying a percentage of their benefit on council tax!!! 

£30 a week on crap! I don't have 30p a month left after the bills have been paid. I work 40 hours a week, and spend an extra 10 hours studying for my degree! Jon works a good 50 hours a week. And people wonder why working folk get up the arse about benefit scroungers.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

claimants should be made to EARN their income, just like real workers, im sure there are ditches that need cleaning and roads that need sweeping, or if organised why not crops that need picking, that might reduce the amount of EU migrant workers findingg agricultural jobs


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

yep i agree, give them all 40 hours and minimum wage


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> There are so many jobs that these perpetual benefit claimants could be doing to at least contribute. * I saw a programme that in America to claim welfare without a disability, you had to work at street cleaning and stuff like that. * There must be something they could be doing besides producing more offspring for the taxpayers to keep.


I really hate having to agree with the US on something but there it is. I've been saying this for years, even said it on here more than once, but you should see the can of vitriol it opens up every time.

I still don't get why those of able body & mind think they have a right to just hold out their hand and get free money put into it without putting in a few hours to earn it. :incazzato:


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Where are these so called jobs that are meant to be on the increase? Oh yeah, they are made up or took up by mass immigration.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> claimants should be made to EARN their income, just like real workers, im sure there are ditches that need cleaning and roads that need sweeping, or if organised why not crops that need picking, that might reduce the amount of EU migrant workers findingg agricultural jobs


All well and good, but what happens to the people who are currently employed to sweep the streets and pick crops?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

negative creep said:


> All well and good, but what happens to the people who are currently employed to sweep the streets and pick crops?


There are more streets than the council have people to sweep them. There is more graffiti than the council have people to clean it. There are plenty of elderly or infirm people who need odd jobs doing that the council could assist with.

There is ALWAYS something that could be done and would not put someone else out of a job.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

negative creep said:


> All well and good, but what happens to the people who are currently employed to sweep the streets and pick crops?


I haven't seen a bloke with a little yellow cart and a brush for over twenty years...as for picking crops...potato picking would kill 'em nowadays.That and hop picking was a way of life in my younger days.It taught what a days hard work was about.
A similar system of compulsory work for land girls (and boys) as practiced during the war would do the younger generation a lot of good.But nobody's got the bottle to risk votes by doing it.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

they need plenty of carers, cleaners and cooks in the hubdreds of care home across the county. hell even home care agencies could do with more staff, and as long as you pass a few online tests, do some manual handling training and pass a crb check they will let you do home care


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

When you look down at people and treat them like scum, and a lot of you do on here, you are only fooling yourself into thinking that you are on high ground, 
Believe it or not there are people that look at you in exactly the same way, like you are scum, these people are the people that actually control the finances, the media, employment, your lives. 

It probably amuses them that you hate on the poorest people of society, and that you spend so much of your time obsessing about how they spend their money, how many children they have, how vile and disgusting it all is. You play straight into their hands because while you are looking down you will never be able to fight the real injustice or even see it.

You are being judged, you are being squeezed, you will be working for not a lot soon enough, people will be made unemployed and be given their jobs back for their benefits...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> There are more streets than the council have people to sweep them. There is more graffiti than the council have people to clean it. There are plenty of elderly or infirm people who need odd jobs doing that the council could assist with.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something that could be done and would not put someone else out of a job.


There is one massive flaw with putting able bodied benefit claimants out to work for their benefits. To claim job seekers allowance you must prove that you have been actively seeking employment. If a claimant is out cleaning graffiti then they are not deemed as actively seeking 'paid' employment. May seem stupid to you 'paid' workers but that is the system that is in place and it is the system that is flawed. Wherever you create a solution a new problem is also created.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> it doesnt matter, it is not the tax payers money the moment it is taken out of their wages, it becomes the governments money and then when it goes to joe bloggs for his JSA it becomes his money


Oh dear. Let's see if I can make this simple for you. The government is employed by the people to keep THEIR money in trust (that is the people's money) and distribute it on essential outlay. That is one of the things they are employed by the taxpaying people to do. The money does not belong to the government and never does. The only part of it that belongs to each minister is what that minister receives in salary, which mostl agree is way too much.



negative creep said:


> All well and good, but what happens to the people who are currently employed to sweep the streets and pick crops?


They always seem to find enough of these tasks for community service, don't they?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Changes said:


> When you look down at people and treat them like scum, and a lot of you do on here, you are only fooling yourself into thinking that you are on high ground,
> Believe it or not there are people that look at you in exactly the same way, like you are scum, these people are the people that actually control the finances, the media, employment, your lives.
> 
> It probably amuses them that you hate on the poorest people of society, and that you spend so much of your time obsessing about how they spend their money, how many children they have, how vile and disgusting it all is. You play straight into their hands because while you are looking down you will never be able to fight the real injustice or even see it.
> ...


but they are not the poorest of people in society are they? if we go back to the original post these are people that can actually afford scratch cards and beer on benefits and this is why people are so annoyed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> but they are not the poorest of people in society are they? if we go back to the original post these are people that can actually afford scratch cards and beer on benefits and this is why people are so annoyed.


Really pointless even trying to explain the injustice to people who think that if we object to scroungers we are looking down on them. What a bizarre idea! I do not look down on anyone, neither do I look up to anyone, but if I am not allowed to object to people having more and more kids just to get more and more money and then waste it on stuff that honest workers cannot afford, I also have no right to object if someone burgles my house, steals my car or steals my identity. In fact, any crime is allowed; if I object I am accused of looking down on them.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> but they are not the poorest of people in society are they? if we go back to the original post these are people that can actually afford scratch cards and beer on benefits and this is why people are so annoyed.


You don't know anything about the people scratching scratch cards, you just jumped straight on the band wagon....


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Really pointless even trying to explain the injustice to people who think that if we object to scroungers we are looking down on them. What a bizarre idea! I do not look down on anyone, neither do I look up to anyone, but if I am not allowed to object to people having more and more kids just to get more and more money and then waste it on stuff that honest workers cannot afford, I also have no right to object if someone burgles my house, steals my car or steals my identity. In fact, any crime is allowed; if I object I am accused of looking down on them.


LMFAO!

Judgmental, Generalised, spat my tea everywhere laughing

And who exactly has burgled *your* house, stolen *your *identity? It would be those people that you would have a legitimate cause to complain about... Who are they? Oh yeah, the unemployed, churning out kids for benefits that they spend on beer and scratch cards... Jeeze you couldn't make this sh1t up...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> If a claimant is out cleaning graffiti then they are not deemed as actively seeking 'paid' employment


Yes they are. The system even allows for a claimant to work a few hours a week in paid employment. Rightly so in my opinion. It's always easier to find a job when you're in a job.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Changes said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Judgmental, Generalised, spat my tea everywhere laughing
> 
> And who exactly has burgled *your* house, stolen *your *identity? It would be those people that you would have a legitimate cause to complain about... Who are they? Oh yeah, the unemployed, churning out kids for benefits that they spend on beer and scratch cards... Jeeze you couldn't make this sh1t up...


I don't know who it was who burgled my house - the police never managed to catch them, nor did they do much to try to catch them. But that's ok; obviously if they were out stealing they must have needed the money so who am I to object?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Changes said:


> You don't know anything about the people scratching scratch cards, you just jumped straight on the band wagon....


Ime on no band wagon as you put it, i see these people everyday, that get hundreds of pounds a week, paid rent ect,ect........kids neglected to fund their drinking and gambling lifestyle and they make no secret of it they are actually talking to me about this while ime literally making the money that goes to fund it.Please dont tell me i know nothing about theses people.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> I am suffering from shock and anger,there is a couple who live near me never worked in there life have 8 kids and another on the way the Council has knocked 2 house into one for them,I have just been over to our local Tesco and they have come in and brought 30 scratch cards and a box of beer,the lad behind the counter said they do the same every Thursday,they stood outside by the bin scratching the cards like a pair of loonies:incazzato:


*Surely this is just hearsay.And who's to say where the money came from?
Just a different view on the subject.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Really pointless even trying to explain the injustice to people who think that if we object to scroungers we are looking down on them. What a bizarre idea! I do not look down on anyone, neither do I look up to anyone, but if I am not allowed to object to people having more and more kids just to get more and more money and then waste it on stuff that honest workers cannot afford, I also have no right to object if someone burgles my house, steals my car or steals my identity. In fact, any crime is allowed; if I object I am accused of looking down on them.


Well i really dont care who thinks i look down on these people tbh, if objecting to going out to work everyday to fund these scroungers makes me a hater or makes me look down on them, so be it i will not change the way i see them or feel about them for anybody.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Surely this is just hearsay.And who's to say where the money came from?
> Just a different view on the subject.*


Well yeah Janice.....how does anyone know that this family aren't living off a sizeable lottery win. There's no proof they are on benefits and people who work are entitled to council houses too so its all based on rumour.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> how does anyone know that this family aren't living off a sizeable lottery win


Maybe they are. I like the american system over lottery wins - you don't get paid a cent of the money until the state checks what you owe in things like child support, fines etc and takes it out. You get the remaining balance.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> There are more streets than the council have people to sweep them. There is more graffiti than the council have people to clean it. There are plenty of elderly or infirm people who need odd jobs doing that the council could assist with.
> 
> There is ALWAYS something that could be done and would not put someone else out of a job.


Even for a simple job, people would still need training, insurance, security vetting and transport, so it would cost too much to be viable. It would also make looking for full time work somewhat difficult. Besides, who would you trust to look after your elderly relatives - the trained carer or someone brought in off the street who has no desire to be there?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> idiots
> 
> if they won over a certain amount they would lose all their benefits!


They would make sure no-one knew about it. Some people are actually addicted to gambling tho'.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> this is the country we live in today. where families with numerous children from other countries get huge houses worth millions plus their benefits and then people who have served this country get thrown on the street with their families. How many of the 4 families on the left work? Dont you wish you had a house like that and a wage packet of £170,000 a year. i work my ass off and get about £10,000 after tax if im lucky.


Maybe if they made people who have NEVER contributed into the system use a benefit card rather than give them cash?


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

It's not the money people who have multiple children have from the tax payer that makes me upset, it's the children I worry about, they end up suffering from the environment they live in.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

shazney said:


> It's not the money people who have multiple children have from the tax payer that makes me upset, it's the children I worry about, they end up suffering from the environment they live in.


What sort of environment are you talking about?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you, when I say you I mean everyone who is outraged about tax payers (your) money going to people who are unemployed, have you ever found out exactly how much is spent each year on JSA?

DWP Total Total 160.08 166.98 1.9
Benefit spending in Great Britain Total 153.6 159 1.1
State Pension 69.88 74.22 3.7
Housing Benefit 15.74 16.94 5.2
Disability Living Allowance 11.88 12.57 3.3
Pension Credit and Minimum Income Guarantee Benefit 8.32 8.11 -4.8
Income Support Benefit 7.79 6.92 -13.2
Rent Rebates Benefit 5.28 5.45 0.8
Attendance Allowance Benefit 5.23 5.34 -0.3
Incapacity Benefit Benefit 5.56 4.94 -13.3
*Jobseekers Allowance Benefit 4.46 4.91 7.6*
Council Tax Benefit Benefit 4.79 4.83 -1.7
Employment and Support Allowance Benefit 2.25 3.58 55.8
Statutory Sick Pay and Statutory Maternity Pay Benefit 2.46 2.55 1.2
Expenditure incurred by the Social Fund Benefit 3.81 2.37 -39.2
Carers Allowance Benefit 1.57 1.73 7.7

as you can see it is a tiny amount in comparison to Disability Living Allowance, which by the way, the government are cutting back on at an alarming rate.

Most of the budget is actually spent on pensions, which is why the government are changing the goal post yearly as to how old you have to be to qualify for a state pension. By April 2028 the age that you will be able to claim a state pension will be 67, interesting if you compare that age with the average life expectancy for people living in a typical inner city area like Fosehill which is 64... This means that these people will die before they can claim their pension. In other words they will work until they die.

They = you


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

shazney said:


> It's not the money people who have multiple children have from the tax payer that makes me upset, it's the children I worry about, they end up suffering from the environment they live in.


Not all but certainly many many kids are suffering from these people who spend the money on drink,drugs and gambling i unfortunately see this every day, poor neglected kids,most of us would never want to live a day in their lives.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Some children have little choice but to live in an unhealthy environment in poor areas.

My b.f works 40 hours a week and he's against these benefit cuts, he knows it's going to just punish the poorest in society.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Not all but certainly many many kids are suffering from these people who spend the money on drink,drugs and gambling i unfortunately see this every day, poor neglected kids,most of us would never want to live a day in their lives.


Have the statistics of neglect risen, fallen or stayed the same ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Not all but certainly many many kids are suffering from these people who spend the money on drink,drugs and gambling i unfortunately see this every day, poor neglected kids,most of us would never want to live a day in their lives.


*Sorry HM but i don't think that's true. More children/familes in this country are going into poverty because of the way the government are cutting money back from them.*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

shazney said:


> Some children have little choice but to live in an unhealthy environment in poor areas.
> 
> My b.f works 40 hours a week and he's against these benefit cuts, he knows it's going to just punish the poorest in society.


Some children with well off parents live in unhealthy environments too...what about those?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry HM but i don't think that's true. More children/familes in this country are going into poverty because of the way the government are cutting money back from them.*


Janice if you knew some of these families and what their income is and how the children actually live.........honestly its just terrible.These children are not neglected through little money just the opposite the ammount of money that is claimed through the children alone because of behaviour and behaviour because they havnt been brought up with any parental time, love ect but through this the parents are claiming money aside from benefits.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Janice if you knew some of these families and what their income is and how the children actually live.........honestly its just terrible.These children are not neglected through little money just the opposite the ammount of money that is claimed through the children alone because of behaviour and behaviour because they havnt been brought up with any parental time, love ect but through this the parents are claiming money aside from benefits.


*What other money can they claim apart from benefits?*


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I am against any child living in an unhealthy environment whatever rich or poor.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

You can't fix stupid, if people have multiple children with no means of income apart from child benefit that is hardly the children's fault, they will suffer.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shazney said:


> I am against any child living in an unhealthy environment whatever rich or poor.


What do you think about a couple, both Cambridge University graduates, who live in a nice house paid for by housing benefit and have never even looked for jobs since graduating because they think it is important that their children have both parents at home?

That is their excuse and they probably spoil those kids rotten, but it never seems to occur to them that someone else is having to leave their kids and go out to work to pay for their high and mighty principles.

I don't think whether someone is on benefits or not has any bearing at all on whether the children are well cared for. There are filthy rich parents who dump their kids on nannies as soon as they are born and when they are old enough send them off to boarding school.

I know one - three children, one just a baby, private school, housekeepers, cooks, nanny - all so she can be off in London doing her own thing.

I would say her kids were neglected.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I have only known a poor society so I don't know or see the type of people you mention.

They seem very pathetic though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> What do you think about a couple, both Cambridge University graduates, who live in a nice house paid for by housing benefit and have never even looked for jobs since graduating because they think it is important that their children have both parents at home?
> 
> That is their excuse and they probably spoil those kids rotten, but it never seems to occur to them that someone else is having to leave their kids and go out to work to pay for their high and mighty principles.
> 
> ...


*And this is where the government need to clamp down. But they won't. It is easier for them to accuse all on benefits of being scroungers.
I would love to know the governments reasons for not targeting the well off. Even though i know their reasons.*


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

They have, they stopped child benefits to parents that earn 50k or more a year....


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

As the title of my thread says it is wrong and p$$$es me off,if they can spend in excess of £50 on scratch cards and boxes of beer then they are getting to much money,I would love to go out and buy myself a treat but the money in my purse is to pay for petrol to get me to work next week


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shazney said:


> Thanks for the information, I have only known a poor society so I don't know or see the type of people you mention.
> 
> They seem very pathetic though.


They are very pathetic and if asked would claim to be wonderful parents because of the amount of money they spend on their kids. To people like that it all comes down to money.

Even the royal family abandoned one child when he was diagnosed with some sort of learning difficulty, though nobody really knows what. Until recently nobody knew this extra child existed.

Where the money comes from is not relevant to love for a child or otherwise.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Janice if you knew some of these families and what their income is and how the children actually live.........honestly its just terrible.These children are not neglected through little money just the opposite *the ammount of money that is claimed through the children alone because of behaviour and behaviour because they havnt been brought up with any parental time, love ect but through this the parents are claiming money aside from benefits.*


*
*

So you are claiming 'some' behavioral issues are to do with the parents..which ones please? Bearing in mind that a lot of parents get dla for their childrens behavioural problems .


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I never knew about any of this because the media prefer to use the poor to sell stories I guess.

I never even knew about the child that was abandoned by the royal family for the same reasons I bet.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> So you are claiming 'some' behavioral issues are to do with the parents..which ones please? Bearing in mind that a lot of parents get dla for their childrens behavioural problems .


i am claiming "most" of behaviour issues are caused by parents, parents that are not giving children the right care in other words neglect, children are coming into school way behind where they should be, development has been hindered so are on special needs registers, when actually they were not born with special needs, anyway this is slightly off topic but just highlighting that yes children are suffering through the benefit system.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> i am claiming "most" of behaviour issues are caused by parents, parents that are not giving children the right care in other words neglect, children are coming into school way behind where they should be, development has been hindered so are on special needs registers, when actually they were not born with special needs, anyway this is slightly off topic but just highlighting that yes children are suffering through the benefit system.


Not really off topic at all......because these neglected children could be down tesco's in 20 years buying 30 scratchcards and a box of beer with their 'assumed' benefit money.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shazney said:


> I never knew about any of this because the media prefer to use the poor to sell stories I guess.
> 
> I never even knew about the child that was abandoned by the royal family for the same reasons I bet.


King George V and Queen Mary had a son, Prince John, who had something not perfect about him. I don't know if it has ever been revealed what that was, could have been something like epilepsy or could have been something else, but he was kept at Sandringham for his entire short life cared for by nannies. He was never included in official functions nor family ones, and was never mentioned. visited by his parents about once a year I believe.

Would anyone say he was less neglected and less likely to have behaviourial problems than a child brought up on benefits but with all the love and attention the parents could give? I don't think so.

I know of the woman I mentioned previously, because she wanted her foreign nanny to drive her children to and from school but she had not driven since she passed her test some years before and did not feel confident. The mother would only pay for her to have one driving lesson, despite the fact that she would be responsible for her children in a difficult city at the busiest time of day.

A poor mother might have walked all the way to school or gone by bus or bike just to be sure her child was safe.



haeveymolly said:


> i am claiming "most" of behaviour issues are caused by parents, parents that are not giving children the right care in other words neglect, children are coming into school way behind where they should be, development has been hindered so are on special needs registers, when actually they were not born with special needs, anyway this is slightly off topic but just highlighting that yes children are suffering through the benefit system.


See above, money has nothing to do with it. Certainly they are not setting their children a good example, but that does not mean they are neglecting them.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Not really off topic at all......because these neglected children could be down tesco's in 20 years buying 30 scratchcards and a box of beer with their 'assumed' benefit money.


your spot on there!!!!!!


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't have anything against poor parents but like the OP says the money spent on scratch cards and alcohol could be spent on their children.

You will never win on scratch cards.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> As the title of my thread says it is wrong and p$$$es me off,if they can spend in excess of £50 on scratch cards and boxes of beer then they are getting to much money,I would love to go out and buy myself a treat but the money in my purse is to pay for petrol to get me to work next week


*Now come on sue, you said £30 in your OP.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> King George V and Queen Mary had a son, Prince John, who had something not perfect about him. I don't know if it has ever been revealed what that was, could have been something like epilepsy or could have been something else, but he was kept at Sandringham for his entire short life cared for by nannies. He was never included in official functions nor family ones, and was never mentioned. visited by his parents about once a year I believe.
> 
> Would anyone say he was less neglected and less likely to have behaviourial problems than a child brought up on benefits but with all the love and attention the parents could give? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Most certainly not but ime talking about a huge number and children that i have dealings with.

i have a friend that worked in a very high profile private school and the neglect was awfull now money was part of it there the opposite spectrum to the ones on benefit but nonetheless down to money again. Then you have neglected families that has no ties to money i know that.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

shazney said:


> I don't have anything against poor parents but like the OP says the money spent on scratch cards and alcohol could be spent on their children.
> 
> You will never win on scratch cards.


According to the 'Lotto' website there are winners every 5 seconds. :yesnod:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Now come on sue, you said £30 in your OP.*


Maybe Sue meant 'in total'


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Maybe Sue meant 'in total'


*Nope, coz she stated the lad in the shop said the people did it every thursday.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Now come on sue, you said £30 in your OP.*


£30 on scratch cards 2 boxes of beer @ £9 a box sorry £48 I owe them £2


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> £30 on scratch cards 2 boxes of beer @ £9 a box sorry £48 I owe them £2


*I'm so laughing.:lol::lol:*


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

There is only one winner and that is camolot.

A friend of mine works in a petrol station and she tells me it's common for parents to spend a lot of their child benefits on lottery scratch cards and the kids eating a packet of crisps for breakfast.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm so laughing.:lol::lol:*


See, its all Sue's fault really...robbing those 'poor' b4stards of their £2....they could have bought a nice little miniature gold clock with that.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> See, its all Sue's fault really...robbing those 'poor' b4stards of their £2....they could have bought a nice little miniature gold clock with that.


*It's ok Sue can pay them out of her heating allowance.:thumbup::lol::lol:
now i must finish that blanket. bbs.*


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> What do you think about a couple, both Cambridge University graduates, who live in a nice house paid for by housing benefit and have never even looked for jobs since graduating because they think it is important that their children have both parents at home?
> 
> I know one - three children, one just a baby, private school, housekeepers, cooks, nanny - all so she can be off in London doing her own thing.
> 
> I would say her kids were neglected.


But surely this 'admission' alone wouldn't qualify them for benefits? There's more to this, I'd imagine. In additon, I'm sure instances like this are in the minority and would account for a small fraction of the welfare budget where the vast majority of recipients are not educated to degree level. While there is growing unemployment amongst graduates of all disciplines, they are in fact, the least likely section of the population to remain on benefits _indefinitely_ to the extent that other socio-economic groups do.

In the example you've provided, while the children may be deprived of their parent's time I wouldn't describe them as being neglected in the strict sense of the word. I've no doubt they're well fed and clothed and they're investing in a good education for their children to enable them to get the best start in life!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> But surely this 'admission' alone wouldn't qualify them for benefits? There's more to this, I'd imagine. In additon, I'm sure instances like this are in the minority and would account for a small fraction of the welfare budget where the vast majority of recipients are not educated to degree level. While there is growing unemployment amongst graduates of all disciplines, they are in fact, the least likely section of the population to remain on benefits _indefinitely_ to the extent that other socio-economic groups do.
> 
> In the example you've provided, while the children may be deprived of their parent's time I wouldn't describe them as being neglected in the strict sense of the word. I've no doubt they're well fed and clothed and they're investing in a good education for their children to enable them to get the best start in life!


But none of that means anything to a child. A child wants to know that he or she is wanted and that his parents want to spend time with him. He doesn't care about the education or the nice clothes. That is what makes for children growing up into under confident adults, the sheer idea of "I would rather spend my time with my friends."

When my grandchildren were small their mother worked as a flight attendant and was away a lot. They had their own rooms at my house and all their own things, it had always been another home. But despite all that, if something went wrong at school or they fell out with someone, they wanted their mum not me.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *It's ok Sue can pay them out of her heating allowance.:thumbup::lol::lol:
> now i must finish that blanket. bbs.*


On ya Bike Jan!!!! there not having any of my penguin allowancerrr:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> But none of that means anything to a child. A child wants to know that he or she is wanted and that his parents want to spend time with him. He doesn't care about the education or the nice clothes. That is what makes for children growing up into under confident adults, the sheer idea of "I would rather spend my time with my friends.".


You mean the mother is spending time with friends (as opposed to her children) and not out working? In that case then I wouldn't approve, since it is very important to spend quality time with children. However, in comparison to other instances of neglect I've heard about, I wouldn't describe them as _neglected _ per se!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

For £40 you could get one of these on ebay - as long as you didn't mind going to states to pick it up.

Penguins northern lights happy feet penguin Plush Thick Signature 79 x 95 Soft | eBay


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh dear. Let's see if I can make this simple for you. The government is employed by the people to keep THEIR money in trust (that is the people's money) and distribute it on essential outlay. That is one of the things they are employed by the taxpaying people to do. The money does not belong to the government and never does. The only part of it that belongs to each minister is what that minister receives in salary, which mostl agree is way too much.


its not your money once they take it off in tax

end of


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

negative creep said:


> All well and good, but what happens to the people who are currently employed to sweep the streets and pick crops?


1. more roads could be swept

2. the migrants could go home


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> 1. more roads could be swept
> 
> 2. the migrants could go home


As I said before, who's going to pay for their training, insurance, supervision and transport?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

negative creep said:


> As I said before, who's going to pay for their training, insurance, supervision and transport?


would a weeks course cost as much as the benefits they get, some of which would be saved when they didnt comply?

1st up id want all DSS claimants to take a drugs test, every month.... that would sort a few out

you dont want benefits to pay for drink or drugs? thats easy isnt it, test em


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its not your money once they take it off in tax
> 
> end of


Why do people say "end of", as though that is it, they have had the final word, they must be right? Saying "end of" doesn't make your point of view any more right than anyone else's, who choose not to use that arrogant term.

They take it off in tax to finance the benefit of the country. It is still my money even though most of it doesn't go to the benefit of the country.

*END OF*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Why do people say "end of", as though that is it, they have had the final word, they must be right? Saying "end of" doesn't make your point of view any more right than anyone else's, who choose not to use that arrogant term.
> 
> They take it off in tax to finance the benefit of the country. It is still my money even though most of it doesn't go to the benefit of the country.
> 
> *END OF*


I think you're right....*PERIOD!*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> I think you're right....*PERIOD!*


*Please don't mention periods...
End of. lol*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Please don't mention periods...
> End of. lol*


Think yourselves lucky...if evolution hadn't gone the way it did with mammals you lot would sitting on eggs in a nest.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> It is still my money


no it isnt..........


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*YES IT IS!!!*









.

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> According to the 'Lotto' website there are winners every 5 seconds. :yesnod:


Its the people that print the scratchcards!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Its the people that print the scratchcards!!!












:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Think yourselves lucky...if evolution hadn't gone the way it did with mammals you lot would sitting on eggs in a nest.


*Ah but now i'm sitting on a gold mine.*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Summersky said:


> For £40 you could get one of these on ebay - as long as you didn't mind going to states to pick it up.
> 
> Penguins northern lights happy feet penguin Plush Thick Signature 79 x 95 Soft | eBay


you could also get a good secondhand tent
reclaim the council house and send em camping is what I say!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DT said:


> you could also get a good secondhand tent
> reclaim the council house and send em camping is what I say!


When the new laws regarding bedroom tax are enforced there will be masses of homeless people one housing association is warning it has only 16 homes to rehouse 2,500 tenants affected by the 'bedroom tax'.

Your post might not be too far from reality for some people,

Even if families have three children two boys and a girl and are living in a three bed house, if those children are below 10 they will be liable for bedroom tax and expected to pay an extra £16 a week out of their benefits.

How many spare bedrooms are we paying for with tax payers money for the Monarchy, how many Peers are claiming for rented accommodation despite having property in the location that they rent out. (R) And no one seems to give a crap about this...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Changes said:


> When the new laws regarding bedroom tax are enforced there will be masses of homeless people one housing association is warning it has only 16 homes to rehouse 2,500 tenants affected by the 'bedroom tax'.
> 
> Your post might not be too far from reality for some people,
> 
> ...


I'm not for the bedroom tax as it happens
but fraid to say that if someone ( as sues post infers) has never worked yet managed to produce eight children yet can still afford 30 scratch cards plus ale then the system most definately does want fixing!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not clear about this bedroom tax thingy. I take it that it only applies to people in social housing with a bedroom they don't need, not people in private rented accommodation but claiming housing benefit. Or am I wrong?


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

From the 1st of April there may be riots in the streets, people will be losing their homes, people in wheelchairs and with cancer, how is that fair...

Tony Blair has just brough a £1.35 million pound mansion with seven bedrooms for his son, why can't his son go camping? Oh I know, it's one rule for the rich and one rule for the poor.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> I am not clear about this bedroom tax thingy. I take it that it only applies to people in social housing with a bedroom they don't need, not people in private rented accommodation but claiming housing benefit. Or am I wrong?


it applies to anyone claiming housing benefit who are under occupying


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DT said:


> I'm not for the bedroom tax as it happens
> but fraid to say that if someone ( as sues post infers) has never worked yet managed to produce eight children yet can still afford 30 scratch cards plus ale then the system most definately does want fixing!


You don't have any evidence to support what Sue said, you have no idea who these people were, what their employment status was, how many were their own children etc... We have Sue's outrage and nothing more, if you get another eye witness to this even it might be different, we do not know if Sue spoke to these people, has ever spoken to these people, will ever speak to these people, we just have her word that this event took place and then we have everyone (bar a few, you know who you are  outraged, angry, shouting about their money being spent on scratch cards and beer...

No one seems to care that their money is being wasted, squandered and paid in bonuses to the people who are actually responsible for the state of the country's economy


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am not clear about this bedroom tax thingy. I take it that it only applies to people in social housing with a bedroom they don't need, not people in private rented accommodation but claiming housing benefit. Or am I wrong?


You have contributed so much venom on this thread about some people that you have never met buying some scratch cards and beer, without any personal evidence at all, yet you are now seemingly confused about Bedroom tax and need more information, even though this has been reported on openly in several media outlets, you didn't ever take a breath before deciding what sue said was true


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

This thread is so wrong and taking the P$$$


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am not clear about this bedroom tax thingy. I take it that it only applies to people in social housing with a bedroom they don't need, not people in private rented accommodation but claiming housing benefit. Or am I wrong?


The government is bringing in new rules for anyone who gets Housing Benefit. These rules will lead to some people losing Housing Benefit. The cuts are known as Underoccupancy, or more commonly as the Bedroom Tax.

Under the new rules, if you have a spare bedroom you will lose 14p in every pound of your eligible rent from any Housing Benefit you get, and if you have two or more spare rooms you will lose a quarter of your eligible rent from your Housing Benefit.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> The government is bringing in new rules for anyone who gets Housing Benefit. These rules will lead to some people losing Housing Benefit. The cuts are known as Underoccupancy, or more commonly as the Bedroom Tax.
> 
> Under the new rules, if you have a spare bedroom you will lose 14p in every pound of your eligible rent from any Housing Benefit you get, and if you have two or more spare rooms you will lose a quarter of your eligible rent from your Housing Benefit.


its 14 percent for one spare bed room 25 percent for more


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Going to be a baby boom this year then  to fill those empty rooms up


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Going to be a baby boom this year then  to fill those empty rooms up


It won't help unless the babies are born over 10 years old


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Going to be a baby boom this year then  to fill those empty rooms up


Not in this house. I'm disabled, got a chairlift and disabled bathroom and will be forced to leave it behind when I have to move because I can't afford the rent due to the housing benefit cuts. Yes it affects the disabled too.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

People on benefits will also have to pay towards there council tax also, god knows what will be left to live on after that's paid.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Changes said:


> It won't help unless the babies are born over 10 years old





Lavenderb said:


> Not in this house. I'm disabled, got a chairlift and disabled bathroom and will be forced to leave it behind when I have to move because I can't afford the rent due to the housing benefit cuts. Yes it affects the disabled too.


not good at all 

tbh I aint really looked into any of it..but it sounds very wrong


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Housing benefit for people who live in privately rented homes already only get the allowance for the number of bedrooms they need according to council guidelines so the changes will not effect them. It will only effect those in council homes that have more bedrooms then required.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Changes said:


> This thread is so wrong and taking the P$$$


Sadly it s not!
I'll agree that the governemtn are targeting the wrong people! but it needs doing!
I replied to this thread on the belief that sue were correct in her assumption, and IF that is so then its wrong!
We can go on and on forever there will always be an 'instance' and so long as there is then it needs debating!
#Sad that the innocent have to suffer but the sooner that many wake up and realize that the benefit system is there to help them when they need a hand rather then a way of life then the better it will be for all!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Why do people say "end of", as though that is it, they have had the final word, they must be right? Saying "end of" doesn't make your point of view any more right than anyone else's, who choose not to use that arrogant term.
> 
> They take it off in tax to finance the benefit of the country. It is still my money even though most of it doesn't go to the benefit of the country.
> 
> *END OF*


NEWFIESMUM! Thought I was the only one who got irritated with 'end of'. There is another equally irritating way of ending a post which goes like this...FACT! Don't know which is worse. There is an arrogance about such endings isn't there?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DT said:


> Sadly it s not!
> I'll agree that the governemtn are targeting the wrong people! but it needs doing!
> I replied to this thread on the belief that sue were correct in her assumption, and IF that is so then its wrong!
> We can go on and on forever there will always be an 'instance' and so long as there is then it needs debating!
> #Sad that the innocent have to suffer but the sooner that many wake up and realize that the benefit system is there to help them when they need a hand rather then a way of life then the better it will be for all!


People never question the crap they hear, but seem to do nothing with hard evidence, this county would be in a much better place if we stop paying for and bailing out the bankers and giving them massive bonuses for doing a Pi$$ poor job,

The corruption in the government is rife, but people would rather be outraged by some people buying scratch cards and beer, those people cannot come on here and defend or explain their actions, and they shouldn't have to,

It is good to say that unemployed people should be working, most unemployed people would wholeheartedly agree with you, but for some people that have been out of work for a long time finding sustainable employment might never be realised.

If you have 30 cv's on your desk, 25 of them from people who have been out of work for some time, so will require much more input and resources from your company, the other 5 cv's are from people who are either just finishing college or changing jobs, who do you choose?

Most of the people I work with send out between 3 and six application forms each week, in all the time I have been working with them maybe two or three have even had a reply to say sorry you have not been successful. The more knock back the less confident they become, the less confident the lower their self esteem, the lower their self esteem the more inclined they are to stop looking for work, not that they have a choice about that anymore.

It is easy to blame the unemployed for being unemployed, it is easy to be outraged about benefit claimants, it is hard to see beyond that to the real waste of our, tax payers, money


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Changes said:


> People never question the crap they hear, but seem to do nothing with hard evidence, this county would be in a much better place if we stop paying for and bailing out the bankers and giving them massive bonuses for doing a Pi$$ poor job,
> 
> The corruption in the government is rife, but people would rather be outraged by some people buying scratch cards and beer, those people cannot come on here and defend or explain their actions, and they shouldn't have to,
> 
> ...


1. People do question the crap they hear! its called debating! Sue's given us as example, it may or may not be FACT but are you suggesting that there are not people on benefits who waste there money in such a way?

2. Show me a country that ain't got a bent government! they are all out for feathering their own nests human nature - BUT we vote em, or in this case maybe not!

3. i believe if one looks hard enoguh and is prepared to take anything then there is work there! My other half at 64 and 3/4 just proved it¬ albeit he had to take a night shift!

4. and many unemployed people could help themselves, they could go self employed, something I had to do once!

BuT mel we are not aon about those who are 'temporarily in a bad situation!
We are on about serial scroungers, and please dont tell me there is not such thing!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Calvine said:


> NEWFIESMUM! Thought I was the only one who got irritated with 'end of'. There is another equally irritating way of ending a post which goes like this...FACT! Don't know which is worse. There is an arrogance about such endings isn't there?


Why would anyone be offended?
Maybe she's saying thats all she is saying on the matter!
do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DT said:


> 1. People do question the crap they hear! its called debating! Sue's given us as example, it may or may not be FACT but are you suggesting that there are not people on benefits who waste there money in such a way?
> 
> 2. Show me a country that ain't got a bent government! they are all out for feathering their own nests human nature - BUT we vote em, or in this case maybe not!
> 
> ...


You are prepared to roll your eyes at the "bent government" because we voted them in and every county has one, what makes these people any different to the people you call "serial scroungers" ? Is it because the people we elect to represent us in government don't really need the extra money they are fraudulently claiming, that they have nice houses and posh cars, that we are paying for, or is it because they are entitled to rip us off because we employ them?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll be honest here. I have rarely seen these so called benefit scroungers. Most of the people I have seen on benefits are worn down by the whole process.

Just over 2 years ago, I was the same as a lot of you. Married, 2 kids, nice car, nice house, a brand new motorbike for me and hubby sitting on the drive just purely for pleasure trips. We holidayed every year. We both smoked. We ate outwhen we wanted. We were comfortable.

Fast forward to 7th Sept 2 years ago. Husband is arrested and placed on remand. I am left with NOTHING. NO WAGES coming in NOTHING. I had to fill in the forms for income support. I was not in a fit state to look for work. I was struggling with a disability I had struggled with for years. I was in shock from finding out my husband was a paedophile.

The Job Centre made me wait 2 MONTHS until they paid me any money. I was going out of my mind with worry. I took the kids bikes and some a load of my stuff and sold it, including an antique gold bracelet my grandmother had given me.
The job centre made my life absolute hell. After 3 months they called me back in to their offices to check I had NOT moved my husband back in. He was now a month into his 4 year sentence and these people are asking if he has moved back in.

Fast forward to now. I've got severe arthritis in both knees. I cant have them operated on until I am closer to 50... 9 years away. I also have bursitis in both hips. I am on Prozac for depression. I have been referred for desensitisation and counselling and cbt because I am still in pieces from a lifetime of abuse from my parents, and both husbands. I am also attending the nephrology clinic for symptoms of possible kidney failure and on top of that I have been referred to the new CFS clinic here in Plymouth because I am showing signs of m.e.

I had to attend a medical last week for ESA to see if I am capable of work.....I think I will get the result of it this week and I am dreading it....They put people through sheer hell. I sat and cried throughout the medical as I had to relive each detail of why I was depressed, why this why that.
A dear friend on the forum last week called my doctor for an emergency appointment because I am struggling. I may come across as ok on here, but behind the scenes I am a mess.

To read they are forcing more cuts on people who desparately need help appalls me. Under the new PIP (replaces DLA) rules it is estimated 100,000 people will lose their motability cars, thats another 100,000 people whose lives will be ruined.

Bast4rds.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DT said:


> 1. People do question the crap they hear! its called debating! Sue's given us as example, it may or may not be FACT but are you suggesting that there are not people on benefits who waste there money in such a way?
> 
> 2. Show me a country that ain't got a bent government! they are all out for feathering their own nests human nature - BUT we vote em, or in this case maybe not!
> 
> ...


But in order to target the scroungers they are forcing sick and disabled people to commit suicide DT and that does happen.People are so exhausted they take their own lives.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> But in order to target the scroungers they are forcing sick and disabled people to commit suicide DT and that does happen.People are so exhausted they take their own lives.


Yes, I know and it is wrong
But the topic of this thread is not relating to the genuinely sick and disabled its targeted at the scrougers, and as long as I have breathe in my body I WILL argue against those!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Beg your pardon to those who said thats why we need cards becuase of people like this............

I dont think thats the answer. 

One day they could turn it round on us- the dog lovers.

Too many dogs attacking people/too much sh$t about on public streets. Lets ban dogs....................

Even though WE are good owners we will get lumped in with the crap and banned too.

What if you lose your jobs? And you have to go on benefits..............

And you cannot buy alchohol for your friends party or celebrate at christmas?

Whilst mps are nicking every penny from under everyones noses


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

from experience the fakers get the money and the genuine dont


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> from experience the fakers get the money and the genuine dont


Im genuine and i do


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Howldaloom said:


> Im genuine and i do


ok a lot of genuine dont and a lot of fakers do

better?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

LTB's...

That is what the government calls people who are unemployed, or claiming benefits, this includes the disabled

Lying, Thieving, ba$tard$

Here are some of the lies that David Cameron has told regarding the NHS

He said: We will stop the top-down reorganisation of the NHS. Election campaign.

Reality: Tories pushing through the biggest top-down reorganisation of the NHS in its history.

He said: We will increase health spending every year. Conservative *Manifesto, April 2010.

Reality: A Nuffield Trust study shows a real terms reduction of 0.5% over next four years.

He said: Well ensure waiting times are kept low, June 2011.

Reality: Patients waiting longer than 18-week *guarantee are up by 34%.

He said: We will increase the number of midwives by 3,000. January 2010.

Reality: The Government has cut the training places for nurses and midwives.

He said: We will not endanger universal coverage  we will make sure it remains a National Health Service. June 2011.

Reality: The health service has already begun breaking up into local GP commissioning groups.

*What about Nick Clegg perhaps he should be called chief Liar?*

for his very public betrayal of the millions of students, former students and academics that voted for him after he held a signed pledge that the Lib-Dems would block any increases in tuition fees. Oh yeah the coalition actually tippled tuition fees within the first few weeks of the new term

*We can safely say they are both LIARS* But would you say it is ok because they are rich liars

*How about:*
George Osborne, who outrageously included the mortgage for a paddock on his taxpayer-funded expenses

The chancellor bought a farmhouse and the neighbouring land in his constituency for £455,000 in 2000, before he became an MP. Nothing wrong there however...

Between 2003 and 2009, he claimed up to £100,000 in expenses to cover mortgage interest payments on both the land and the property at Harrop Fold farm near Macclesfield.

It emerged that he had flipped his second home allowance on to the property and increased the mortgage. Throughout the lengthy parliamentary inquiry into Osbornes expense claims that followed, there was no mention of the separate land.

But it has emerged that the expenses payments were not only for a house but also for the neighbouring paddock.

Quote: The disclosure comes as Osborne, one of the wealthiest members of the cabinet, attempts to portray himself as an ordinary taxpayer while implementing welfare cuts. Osborne, who earns £134,565 a year and has a £4m trust fund, told BBC News: I took a pay cut, and froze my pay on taking this job, took a pay cut from the previous chancellor, the Labour chancellor, in order to show that politicians werent going to get away with it.

*Thief?* But a rich thief, not a serial scrounging thief?

The title of Ba$tard might go to the infamous Iain Duncan Smith who during a recent debate shouted down a tribute to the recently deceased who had been in receipt of Incapacity benefit who according to ATOS were fit for work and had had their benefits stripped, they had died waiting for an appeal.

Do you know that although the government has bleated on about getting disabled people into employment they have in fact closed down 34 government backed Remploy factories, with 1,021 redundancies amongst the mainly disabled people that work there. Even though they are fully aware that Remploy staff will struggle to find employment elsewhere, the Conservatives are planning to axe another 875 jobs at the remaining 18 Remploy sites. The Tory policy of destroying Remploy is resulting in hundreds of people being forced out of their jobs and onto benefits, exactly the opposite of what Iain Duncan Smith's claims the Tories are doing

LTB's right?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

That last post took me a freakin' age to type and not one reply lol


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Changes said:


> That last post took me a freakin' age to type and not one reply lol


Think you should email it to the pm, be interesting to see if he replies


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lost my internet Mel by coming tomorrow be like this ages now. Using my phone at the moment so no chance took me fifteen minutes to write this . Can only read now


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DT said:


> Lost my internet Mel by coming tomorrow be like this ages now. Using my phone at the moment so no chance took me fifteen minutes to write this . Can only read now


I wasn't liking the fact you haven't got the internet Sue xx Just liking the fact you replied lol x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Changes said:


> You have contributed so much venom on this thread about some people that you have never met buying some scratch cards and beer, without any personal evidence at all, yet you are now seemingly confused about Bedroom tax and need more information, even though this has been reported on openly in several media outlets, you didn't ever take a breath before deciding what sue said was true


I see no venom, as you put it, just my opinion without being obnoxious and rude to other members like you. Why do I need to consult the media when I have narrow minded people like you to put me straight?



Lavenderb said:


> The government is bringing in new rules for anyone who gets Housing Benefit. These rules will lead to some people losing Housing Benefit. The cuts are known as Underoccupancy, or more commonly as the Bedroom Tax.
> 
> Under the new rules, if you have a spare bedroom you will lose 14p in every pound of your eligible rent from any Housing Benefit you get, and if you have two or more spare rooms you will lose a quarter of your eligible rent from your Housing Benefit.


Thank you, that is all I wanted to know. I wonder how I would stand were I claiming housing benefit keeping a room for my disabled son to come home at weekends. Just out of interest, since I am not claiming housing benefit.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I see no venom, as you put it, just my opinion without being obnoxious and rude to other members like you. Why do I need to consult the media when I have narrow minded people like you to put me straight?
> 
> Thank you, that is all I wanted to know. I wonder how I would stand were I claiming housing benefit keeping a room for my disabled son to come home at weekends. Just out of interest, since I am not claiming housing benefit.


You would lose housing benefit the same as when I lose some when my daughter leaves home. As yet I haven't seen them make any allowances for disability, despite some claimants receiving DLA.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> *Newfies this might help...
> *
> Bedroom Tax - National Housing Federation


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Changes said:


> That last post took me a freakin' age to type and not one reply lol


It was read hun don't worry. It was read and forgotten by some because it doesn't apply to them YET!! I was one of those read and run people, now I'm part of an atrocious system.

Tbh I don't care about what people spend their benefits on.....I care more about those who are punished by the system.....someone spending £30 a week oh scratch cards is a minority.... The people dying of cancer and other illnesses and being found fit for work are growing in number.... I paid into the system for 23 years....makes no difference, they will still label you a 'lying thieving b4stard' when you need some back.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> It was read hun don't worry. It was read and forgotten by some because it doesn't apply to them YET!! I was one of those read and run people, now I'm part of an atrocious system.
> 
> Tbh I don't care about what people spend their benefits on.....I care more about those who are punished by the system.....someone spending £30 a week oh scratch cards is a minority.... The people dying of cancer and other illnesses and being found fit for work are growing in number.... I paid into the system for 23 years....makes no difference, they will still label you a 'lying thieving b4stard' when you need some back.


*As i said in an earlier post, the bit about someone spending £30 on scratch cards is just hearsay. BUT! if anyone on benefits can spend that amount, then odds are they are on the fiddle.*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *As i said in an earlier post, the bit about someone spending £30 on scratch cards is just hearsay. BUT! if anyone on benefits can spend that amount, then odds are they are on the fiddle.*


That might well be hearsay, but I have seen it myself, young girls with babies definitely on benefits, buying their **** and their scratchcards.

I wonder how much money they would save if they didn't write to people telling them they are going to write to them!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That might well be hearsay, but I have seen it myself, young girls with babies definitely on benefits, buying their **** and their scratchcards.
> 
> I wonder how much money they would save if they didn't write to people telling them they are going to write to them!


I don't think my prozac has kicked in yet...you lost me with your last paragraph.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I don't think my prozac has kicked in yet...you lost me with your last paragraph.


*I think the last bit refers to the powers that be, They send letters to let you know you will be getting a letter. lol.....i might be wrong though.*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think the last bit refers to the powers that be, They send letters to let you know you will be getting a letter. lol.....i might be wrong though.*


Oh I get you now...for a mind splitting second I visualised white coats and sirens


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Changes said:


> You don't have any evidence to support what Sue said, you have no idea who these people were, what their employment status was, how many were their own children etc... We have Sue's outrage and nothing more, if you get another eye witness to this even it might be different, we do not know if Sue spoke to these people, has ever spoken to these people, will ever speak to these people, we just have her word that this event took place and then we have everyone (bar a few, you know who you are  outraged, angry, shouting about their money being spent on scratch cards and beer...
> 
> No one seems to care that their money is being wasted, squandered and paid in bonuses to the people who are actually responsible for the state of the country's economy


Do people need evidence to what I have said why would I put it if it was'nt trueand YES!! I am angry at people buying scratch cards and boxes of beer and in the summer sitting most of the day in the pub garden.
I care very much for money being wasted on bonuses etc but that would be another thread.
Also this is not a thread about benefits it's about someone having to many children and a husband who has never and has NO intention of working,when asked his reply was "Nah mate would'nt be worth my F***ing while"this is so wrong and tars all people on benefit with the same brush which is wrong.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Do people need evidence to what I have said why would I put it if it was'nt trueand YES!! I am angry at people buying scratch cards and boxes of beer and in the summer sitting most of the day in the pub garden.
> I care very much for money being wasted on bonuses etc but that would be another thread.
> Also this is not a thread about benefits it's about someone having to many children and a husband who has never and has NO intention of working,when asked his reply was "Nah mate would'nt be worth my F***ing while"this is so wrong and tars all people on benefit with the same brush which is wrong.


*When i have said it's hearsay sue, i was referring to the lad that told you.
If you could hear the crap my hubby comes home and tells me, what someone at work has said, you would be pysl.*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Do people need evidence to what I have said why would I put it if it was'nt trueand YES!! I am angry at people buying scratch cards and boxes of beer and in the summer sitting most of the day in the pub garden.
> I care very much for money being wasted on bonuses etc but that would be another thread.
> Also this is not a thread about benefits it's about someone having to many children and a husband who has never and has NO intention of working,when asked his reply was "Nah mate would'nt be worth my F***ing while"this is so wrong and tars all people on benefit with the same brush which is wrong.


I feel sorry for people who feel that way sue...to have so little faith in themselves to make a better future for them and their family. Despite my issues I still get up every day with a hope of turning my life around and doing something worthwhile.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *When i have said it's hearsay sue, i was referring to the lad that told you.
> If you could hear the crap my hubby comes home and tells me, what someone at work has said, you would be pysl.*


I never believe hearsay Jan,I have stood behind them and seen them buying them.What annoys me is the fact that people seem to think I am having a pop at people on benefit as I said earlier for the grace of god it could be me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I don't think my prozac has kicked in yet...you lost me with your last paragraph.


Don't mind me; I am still seething at getting a letter from Pension Credit telling me they will be writing to me. What a waste of money.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Changes said:


> LTB's...
> 
> That is what the government calls people who are unemployed, or claiming benefits, this includes the disabled
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!

why people choose to focus on people on benefits who cant reaally steal that much as they are only recieving what the government SAYS they need to live on............

Why not instead focus on the hundreds of mps illegally stealing 100k plus? No person on benefits could steal that amount?

Not only do they hoard the money for themselves, they tax the ars of the working, cut everyones benefits, blaims the tax cut on people on benefits and stuffs the money in their on pocket OR spends it on war around the world.........
Taking part in mali now right???

We will all be singing a different tune when dog owners will come on the recieving end! Ban even more dog breeds so we have to lead our pets to be pts because of evil dog owners who dont give the monkeys!

Concentrate on your REAL enemys.

Dont worry change, my post was ignored too


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I bet there will be people taking to the streets come april when the bedroom tax comes in. Then we might just see the back of Cameron.:thumbup:
This will be his " poll tax". Maggie pushed the people too far, as is Cameron.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont get it. There is a very simple solution for people that take the p$ss by having more kids for benefits.

Instead of pulling out a card that limits what you buy why not put a child cap on child benefits? 

Limit peoples benefits so they can only claim for 2 people? Surely thats a better solution then hurting everyone? 

But then the government want you all ripping the p$ss outa someone like me who actually need it instead of looking up at them who are creaming you all whilst your not looking!

CLEVER WAY TO ROB YOU BLIND! CONQUER AND DIVIDE


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Been thinking about this thread and would I buy my neighbour on benefit 30scratch cards and 2 boxes of beer every week NO!but people don't agree I am buying these there scratch cards and beer out of our £800 a month tax we pay.This has been the cruelest government I can remember they are targeting the sick and honest people as they are the easiest,instead of dodge pots like these,this is not hearsay a man did have a go at them and said he was paying for them and the reply he got was "Cheers mate keep it F***ing up" I stick by the title This is wrong and taking the P$$$


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think after all has been said and done we have to look at the real issue here. What makes a family relying on a government handout spend a massive sum of it on a gambling habit?

MONEY and hope. They are stupidly pinning their hopes on a lottery win. They've got no inclination to work for their dreams and why is that? Are they a product of a bad government...are they a product of bad education?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I think after all has been said and done we have to look at the real issue here. What makes a family relying on a government handout spend a massive sum of it on a gambling habit?
> 
> MONEY and hope. They are stupidly pinning their hopes on a lottery win. They've got no inclination to work for their dreams and why is that? Are they a product of a bad government...are they a product of bad education?


These are also the type of people to dump a dog in a river in a bin bag.......

But the government would rather put a plaster on a gaping wound rather then deal with whats breeding this type or person!

It works FOR the government as it stops people from uniting and vaulting against them. THEM who steal via taxes! People who work hard get less then benefits!

BenEfits are a minimun of what people NEED to live on! So why do working people get LESS???

Maby these people and the government are laughing at people who are working for this reason?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

What really, genuinely, confuses me is that threads such as these reach many, many pages with most contributors literally beside themselves with rage about people (legally) spending benefit money on whatever they choose.. and yet threads that appear which talk about MP's expenses (and much illegal 'fiddling' of such) and other corrupt governmental practices, peter out with little interest after a page or two... there's a current thread at the moment which sparked little or no interest.

Do people not understand that true benefit fraud and including those who choose to spend legally gained benefit on whatever they choose is a mere drip in the ocean by comparison? It's all public funds - our money. 

I'm no armchair psychologist but would be interested to know why one thing prompts such vitriol and the other so often barely seems to register with a lot of people. I think someone mentioned that topics such as MP's expenses are "a different thread". They really are not... as I said, it's all 'your' money.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> What really, genuinely, confuses me is that threads such as these reach many, many pages with most contributors literally beside themselves with rage about people (legally) spending benefit money on whatever they choose.. and yet threads that appear which talk about MP's expenses (and much illegal 'fiddling' of such) and other corrupt governmental practices, peter out with little interest after a page or two... there's a current thread at the moment which sparked little or no interest.
> 
> Do people not understand that true benefit fraud and including those who choose to spend legally gained benefit on whatever they choose is a mere drip in the ocean by comparison? It's all public funds - our money.
> 
> I'm no armchair psychologist but would be interested to know why one thing prompts such vitriol and the other so often barely seems to register with a lot of people. I think someone mentioned that topics such as MP's expenses are "a different thread". They really are not... as I said, it's all 'your' money.


Isn't it easier to pick on the little man in the street and stamp your feet rather than face the reality that it is in fact people who 'think' they are greater than Joe Bloggs who do the real pilfering.

That family spends £30 a week on scratchcards. Mp's spend (for arguements sake ) £50 per roll of wallpaper to do up their homes and then claim back for it out of tax payers money.

It's glaringly obvious who is the LTB( Lying thieving bast4rd) as per a previous post, but its much easier to blame mr and mrs jones and their 20 kids , rather than front up to the 'people in power'.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> What really, genuinely, confuses me is that threads such as these reach many, many pages with most contributors literally beside themselves with rage about people (legally) spending benefit money on whatever they choose.. and yet threads that appear which talk about MP's expenses (and much illegal 'fiddling' of such) and other corrupt governmental practices, peter out with little interest after a page or two... there's a current thread at the moment which sparked little or no interest.
> 
> Do people not understand that true benefit fraud and including those who choose to spend legally gained benefit on whatever they choose is a mere drip in the ocean by comparison? It's all public funds - our money.
> 
> I'm no armchair psychologist but would be interested to know why one thing prompts such vitriol and the other so often barely seems to register with a lot of people. I think someone mentioned that topics such as MP's expenses are "a different thread". They really are not... as I said, it's all 'your' money.


There have been alot of threads on here about the government and the past government that have gone on for pages but get so heated that they are either closed or moved.Twas me that said it was a different thread,this was a comment on benefit being wasted


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

And people refuse to accept their governments are part of the conspiracy theory package...................:mad2:

They have been found to lie through their teeth yet people still blindly believe and follow them..............

Like sheep


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> There have been alot of threads on here about the government and the past government that have gone on for pages but get so heated that they are either closed or moved.Twas me that said it was a different thread,this was a comment on benefit being wasted


*If these people are spending their money on, things they don't need.Why worry about it.? The government state you need X amount of money to live on, now what people do with that doesn't bother me. I get far more peed off with this government giving OUR money to other countries, going to war, fiddling the books, ect. ect.
If i was on benefits, i would not want someone telling me how to spend my money.
As i said earlier, for a family to be able to spend that amount on scratch cards ect, they must be fiddling the system.And no matter what, there will ALWAYS be those that can and will fiddle.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If these people are spending their money on, things they don't need.Why worry about it.? The government state you need X amount of money to live on, now what people do with that doesn't bother me. I get far more peed off with this government giving OUR money to other countries, going to war, fiddling the books, ect. ect.
> If i was on benefits, i would not want someone telling me how to spend my money.
> As i said earlier, for a family to be able to spend that amount on scratch cards ect, they must be fiddling the system.And no matter what, there will ALWAYS be those that can and will fiddle.*


To be honest Jan I wish I had never put the dam thread on still learn by your mistakes.I will just put my usual daft posts on and let people take the P$$$ out of me


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> To be honest Jan I wish I had never put the dam thread on still learn by your mistakes.I will just put my usual daft posts on and let people take the P$$$ out of me


*Hey sue, nobody is taking the p*ss, just looking at things in different ways.I've found it interesting as i'm sure others have.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> To be honest Jan I wish I had never put the dam thread on still learn by your mistakes.I will just put my usual daft posts on and let people take the P$$$ out of me


Come on Sue, you should rejoice in the fact, it didn't get closed, noone got abusive. A few comments were taken the wrong way and I include myself in that but on the whole, we debated.
I award you with a badge...  cos noone ebays like our ****** :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Come on Sue, you should rejoice in the fact, it didn't get closed, noone got abusive. A few comments were taken the wrong way and I include myself in that but on the whole, we debated.
> I award you with a badge...  cos noone ebays like our ****** :lol:


:dita::dita::dita::ciappa:
Now my pigging milk for my milky coffee has boiled over all your fault Lavs


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

So as a taxpayer and stakeholder does that mean I get a share of their winnings?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> So as a taxpayer and stakeholder does that mean I get a share of their winnings?


Don't forget to ring your MP and tell him what colour scheme he should paper his living room in too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Forgety his living room! He can redecorate my whole house!   

I think i have 1 door in the hole house that actually works!

I got locked in the bathroom other day when the handle snapped off! It wouldnt open due to swelling with water from the damp! :mad2:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me that only a couple of people even bothered to reply to my post, it is like DT said, all governments are corrupt and well we did vote them in... So that's that then.

SueWhite, If seeing someone buying scratch cards can get you so angry, even though these people are not accountable to you or anyone else on here then that makes me worried about the future of this country, the government will be, in the very near future, making 1000's of people effectively homeless or pushed so far below the line of being able to afford to do basic things like eat and heat their homes, I reckon we will be seeing a lot more people queuing for scratch cards and beer...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Changes said:


> It doesn't surprise me that only a couple of people even bothered to reply to my post, it is like DT said, all governments are corrupt and well we did vote them in... So that's that then.
> 
> SueWhite, If seeing someone buying scratch cards can get you so angry, even though these people are not accountable to you or anyone else on here then that makes me worried about the future of this country, the government will be, in the very near future, making 1000's of people effectively homeless or pushed so far below the line of being able to afford to do basic things like eat and heat their homes, I reckon we will be seeing a lot more people queuing for scratch cards and beer...


*But this government wasn't voted in.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Its all RIGGED!

Now what?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Changes said:


> It doesn't surprise me that only a couple of people even bothered to reply to my post, it is like DT said, all governments are corrupt and well we did vote them in... So that's that then.
> 
> SueWhite, If seeing someone buying scratch cards can get you so angry, even though these people are not accountable to you or anyone else on here then that makes me worried about the future of this country, the government will be, in the very near future, making 1000's of people effectively homeless or pushed so far below the line of being able to afford to do basic things like eat and heat their homes, I reckon we will be seeing a lot more people queuing for scratch cards and beer...


Why should my being angry make you worry for future of this country thats a bit dramatic.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Why should my being angry make you worry for future of this country thats a bit dramatic.


I know right, I felt really dramatic this morning lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Why should my being angry make you worry for future of this country thats a bit dramatic.


Sue the last time someone pi$$ed you off they got pelted with 5kg of maris pipers :lol:, we've got every right to be worried :scared:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Sue the last time someone pi$$ed you off they got pelted with 5kg of maris pipers :lol:, we've got every right to be worried :scared:


*Think ya self lucky. I got the rotten eggs. Try getting rid of that smell.:lol::lol:*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Sue the last time someone pi$$ed you off they got pelted with 5kg of maris pipers :lol:, we've got every right to be worried :scared:


Best chip potatoes you can get...can't get 'em round here...chuck some at me Sue


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Why should my being angry make you worry for future of this country thats a bit dramatic.


And I am thinking that irony would be totally lost right here...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

All this talk of food is making me hungry 

Cant you toss something tasty? Chocolate covered peanuts? 

Opens mouth ready


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Only read a little of this thread so far - but just wanted to comment before I went any further



MoggyBaby said:


> And yet we keep being told told by those who oppose the cuts that these scoungers are in the minority. Well I want to know what % that minority is because 45% scroungers would be the 'minority' but it's still a hell of a lot of scroungers!!!
> 
> And we all seem to know of at least 2 or 3 families who qualify for the title....


And we all probably know at least 20 or 30 who are genuine benefit claimers without even realising that we do know them - it's just that they don't make the headlines so we never get to hear about it. The cuts would affect these genuine cases too - don't forget that, folks, in all the ranting about those who do abuse the system. Perhaps if the government targetted the system abusers instead of cutting the benefits across the board, the system would be much fairer. And don't forget - with this government's disregard for the working class, next year it could be you or I who is made redundant and in need of benefits - do you really want cuts made for genuine cases?



Muze said:


> What a sad thread, makes me feel even more hopeless that I did this morning
> 
> It's no wonder the government are happy to turn a blind eye to the suffering the benefit reforms are causing some when so many people view every benefit claiment as scum.
> 
> ...


This government excels in turning the working class against themselves, when we should be fighting the real injustices they perpetrate instead of fighting each other. This forum shows just how well they are succeeding - there is a report of someone abusing the system and suddenly everyone who claims benefits is abusing the system and so the cuts are justified. 



sharloid said:


> Something really needs to be done about this kind of thing... how can the government let this go on?


They let it go on because while ever there are reports of people who grossly abuse the system, the sheep will believe the governmental spin that everyone on benefits abuses the system and will believe they are justified in making cuts - and while they have us nicely fighting between ourselves over that, they slip in a tax cut for the uber rich.



Changes said:


> This thread embodies all of the reasons I no longer have time for this community (there are a few exceptions and you know who you are)
> 
> Wake up, you are being brainwashed and falling for it, the government have created a war on the poor of this country, this takes the focus off the real reasons our country is in crisis...
> 
> ...


At last! The voice of reason! Couldn't have put it better myself! Rep to you for this hun. :thumbsup:

Now, back to the reading the rest of the thread .....


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Only read a little of this thread so far - but just wanted to comment before I went any further
> 
> And we all probably know at least 20 or 30 who are genuine benefit claimers without even realising that we do know them - it's just that they don't make the headlines so we never get to hear about it. The cuts would affect these genuine cases too - don't forget that, folks, in all the ranting about those who do abuse the system. Perhaps if the government targetted the system abusers instead of cutting the benefits across the board, the system would be much fairer. And don't forget - with this government's disregard for the working class, next year it could be you or I who is made redundant and in need of benefits - do you really want cuts made for genuine cases?
> 
> ...


You are always the voice of reason on these forums  thank you x x x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shazney said:


> They have, they stopped child benefits to parents that earn 50k or more a year....


Not exactly. They stopped child benefits to families where one parent earns 50K a year or more. A family with both parents earning 49.5K a year - ie 99K a year - will still get child benefits.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Changes said:


> LTB's...
> 
> That is what the government calls people who are unemployed, or claiming benefits, this includes the disabled
> 
> ...


If I hadn't already given you rep, I'd be giving you rep for this! WHEN are people (and I don't just mean people on this forum, I mean people in this country) going to wake up and realise what is being done to us?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> If I hadn't already given you rep, I'd be giving you rep for this! WHEN are people (and I don't just mean people on this forum, I mean people in this country) going to wake up and realise what is being done to us?


I think it's very hard for people to understand until they are forced to join the other claimants surrounding the rotten core.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> WHEN are people (and I don't just mean people on this forum, I mean people in this country) going to wake up and realise what is being done to us?


What makes you think that there are *not* millions who are quite aware of what's going on.Without bloody riots there is no way anything will change and they know it.
That's why the police have slowly been turned into armed robocops... for the day when the miners strike will look like a kiddies party.

Vote 'em out?...You just get the other lot...catch 22


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

poohdog said:


> What makes you think that there are *not* millions who are quite aware of what's going on.Without bloody riots there is no way anything will change and they know it.
> That's why the police have slowly been turned into armed robocops... for the day when the miners strike will look like a kiddies party.
> 
> Vote 'em out?...You just get the other lot...catch 22


I fear you are right - an uprising is the only thing that can possibly have any chance of effecting change. But while ever the government manages to keep the working class arguing amongst themselves and begrudging "their" money going to help others in need, instead of focussing on the real issues, it's never going to happen.

And at the moment, they are succeeding in diverting attention away from themselves and their policies. You only have to look on this forum to see how otherwise intelligent people are blinded to what they are doing, and even support things like benefit cuts across the board just because there are some who abuse the system, to see that.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I must have missed the period of time when the government that was voted in actually did anything wholly positive for this country. 

My ex husbands family existed pretty much on benefits, some of which, like his mother, they were *entitled* to, others just played the system. I suppose it depends on what your personal definition of *entitlement* is, sat on your backside when you are able to work and don't want to because you get a fiver more on benefits isn't *entitled* in my books.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Changes said:


> LTB's...
> 
> That is what the government calls people who are unemployed, or claiming benefits, this includes the disabled
> 
> ...


What a Great post!! the hypocrisy of those greedy B's in charge is mind blowing:scared:

not to mention disgusting!


----------

